# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  LIJ 2014 -hanke

## karihoo

Nyt on sitten potkaistu liikkeelle hanke, jonka tarkoituksena on tuottaa YTV-alueelle yhtenäinen matkalippu- ja matkainformaatiojärjestelmä (YTV:n termistössä Lippu- ja Informaatiojärjestelmä 2014).

Projektin aikataulu ja hankesuunnitelma löytyvät jo netistä. Lyhyesti kuvattuna projekti on kaksivaiheinen: 1-vaiheessa tehdään järjestelmän siirtymävaihetta varten uusi matkakortti ja 2-vaiheessa vaihdetaan varsinainen rauta eli ajoneuvo- ja keskuslaitteet.

Tässä lisäksi hieman visiointia järjestelmän toiminnallisista vaatimuksista. Kommentit ovat tervetulleita.

----------


## ultrix

En ehtinyt vielä edes vilkaista noita, mutta ainakin yhden asian toivon lippujärjestelmäuudistukselta: järjestelmän on uudistuttava yhdessä Tampereen ja Turun järjestelmien kanssa yhteensopiviksi. Samaan laitteeseen voisi sitten maksaa Tampereen seudulla Treen kortilla ja Helsingin seudulla YTV:n kortilla. Ainakin R-junien yhteensopivuuden takaamiseksi Tampereen seudun liikennejärjestelmän kanssa tämä on vaatimus, sama tilanne Turussa, jos sinne ajetaan jommasta kummasta tai molemmista kaupungeista suoria taajamajunia tulevaisuudessa.

Samalla ainakin VR:n kalustokierto helpottuisi, kun ei tarvitsisi varmistua siitä, että liikennöitävällä kaupunkiseudulla on tarvittavat lukulaitteet mukana junassa. Nykyään R-junina liikennöitäviin Sm4-juniin tarvitaan sekä Buscomin (YTV) että Inter Marketingin (TKL) vehkeet, jos halutaan liikennöidä molemmilla alueilla liikennettä, jossa seutulippu kelpaa. Vaikka eri kaupunkiseuduilla käytettäisiin eri korttityyppiä, tulisi samalla lukulaitteella pystyä lukemaan useita eri standardeja. Ja samaan korttiinhan voi asentaa vaikka kahden tai jopa kolmen eri standardin sirut.

----------


## ultrix

Jaaha, tätä oli kuin olikin puitu projektin yhteydessä:



> *Yhteiskäyttöisyys*
> 
> Kortin sisältömäärittelyn salliessa voidaan sopimusperusteisesti ottaa käyttöön yhteisiä lipputuotteita Tampereen kanssa kokeilumielessä. Tässä vaiheessa ei tavoitella valtakunnallista standardia.
> Voidaan hyväksyä muiden laitetoimittajien kortinkäsittely esim. uusien kuntien mukaan tullessa niiden kautta kulkevilla linjoilla.
> Voidaan sallia Matkahuollon mukaantulo, mikäli toteuttavat määrittelyn mukaisen kortin sisällön.
> Varaudutaan valtakunnallisen standardin käyttöönottoon vaiheessa 2.
> Yhteisten lipputuotteiden käyttöönotto edellyttää, että sopimuskumppanit toteuttavat rajapinnat YTV:n järjestelmään joko nykyisiin rajapintoihin tai uusiin yhteisesti sovittaviin uusiin rajapintoihin perustuen. Järjestelmässä määritetyt turvaominaisuudet tulee myös täyttää.

----------


## kuukanko

Tähän jättiprojektiin kohdistuu paljon odotuksia ja kaikkia niistä tuskin pystytään lunastamaan.

Aluksi tärkeimpänä ratkaistavana asiana on tariffijärjestelmän uudistaminen, josta onkin jo ollut täällä puhetta. Tariffijärjestelmän uudistamiseen liittyy kiinteästi myös kuntien maksuosuuksien määrittelyyn käytettävien mallien muuttaminen.

Järjestelmäteknisesti on selvää, että nykyisen matkakorttijärjestelmän tekemisen jälkeen kehitettyjä ominaisuuksia (esim. lippujen lataus netissä, matkustamonäyttöjen ja liikennevaloetuuksien integrointi rahastusjärjestelmään) pitää ottaa mukaan. Toivottavasti nykyisessä järjestelmässä jälkikäteen ongelmiksi nousseita asioita (esim. matkakortin kausi ei käy yötaksan osamaksuksi, kalliit matkakortit, ennakkoon ostetut kertaliput "leimataan" jo ostohetkellä, kuljettajat eivät voi valvoa käyttääkö henkilökohtaista matkakorttia oikea henkilö) saadaan ratkaistua. Tulevaisuudessa mahdollisesti tarvittavia ominaisuuksia on vaikea ennustaa, mutta ainakin kertalippujen koneellisesta lukemisesta (käytettäisiin metro- ja juna-asemien porteilla) näyttää olevan puhetta. Yksi olennainen järjestelmätekninen vaatimus on, että käyttöiän pitäisi olla pitkä, nyt käytössä olevalla järjestelmällähän se on jäämässä n. kymmeneen vuoteen.

Lipunmyyntijärjestelmän uudistaminen olisi hyvä paikka kuljettajien lipunmyynnistä luopumiseen (toteutuu esim. Tukholman alueella ensi huhtikuun alusta alkaen), mutta siihen täällä ei taida olla rohkeutta.

----------


## karihoo

> Yksi olennainen järjestelmätekninen vaatimus on, että käyttöiän pitäisi olla pitkä, nyt käytössä olevalla järjestelmällähän se on jäämässä n. kymmeneen vuoteen.


Tämä onkin yksi keskeinen vaatimus projektin määrittelyvaiheessa. Nykyisessä suljetussa järjestelmässä onkin haittana se, että laitetoimittaja omistaa koodin eli ohjelmiston. Tällöin riskinä on suuri riippuvuus toimittajasta: koskaan ei voi tietää 100% varmuudella millainen saatavuus on vai tekeekö toimittaja ehkä jopa konkurssin.

Avoimiin standardeihin perustuvassa järjestelmässä voidaan saavuttaa merkittäviä hyötyjä, kuten esim. toimittajariippumattomuus ja hyvä sovelluskehitysresurssien saatavuus. Toisaalta tällaisessa järjestelmässä on merkittäviä turvallisuusriskejä, joilta suojautuminen voi olla hyvinkin kallista. Esimerkiksi sähköpostiliikenteestä on nykyään suurin osa ns. roskapostia. Siltä suojautuminen on jo aiheuttanut kansantaloudelle merkittäviä kustannuksia.

Projektin suurena haasteena onkin löytää optimoitu ratkaisu näiden ääripäiden väliltä. Lisämausteena tulee mukaan vielä neuvottelut muiden alan suomalaisten toimijoiden kanssa (mm. Matkahuolto, Turun ja Tampereen Liikennelaitokset).

----------


## kemkim

> En ehtinyt vielä edes vilkaista noita, mutta ainakin yhden asian toivon lippujärjestelmäuudistukselta: järjestelmän on uudistuttava yhdessä Tampereen ja Turun järjestelmien kanssa yhteensopiviksi.


Näin on. Minusta koko Etelä-Suomi tulisi kuulua järjestelmän piiriin. Näin voitaisiin ottaa joustavasti eri kuntia mukaan järjestelmään. Sama lippu kävisi koko Etelä-Suomessa ja siihen voisi valinnan mukaan ladata eri vyöhykkeitä ikään kuin paloina. Voisi valintansa mukaan ottaa pääkaupunkiseudun lipun, Keski-Uudenmaan lipun, Lohjan seudun lipun, koko Etelä-Suomen vyöhykkeet Helsingistä Tampereelle ja Turkuun, mitä vain kulloinkin tarvitsee. Voisi sitten vapaasti matkustella näiden valitsemiensa alueiden sisällä ja välillä. Hinnassa toki näkyisi se vyöhykkeiden määrä. Miksei, jos olisi rikas julkinen hallinto (heh), voisi vaikka kiinteällä 100 euron maksulla matkustella koko Etelä-Suomessa. Tuskinpa kukaan huvikseen istuisi kulkuvälineissä monia tunteja päivässä, joten kustannukset olisivat varmasti kohtuulliset julkiselle hallinnolle.

----------


## karihoo

> Miksei, jos olisi rikas julkinen hallinto (heh), voisi vaikka kiinteällä 100 euron maksulla matkustella koko Etelä-Suomessa. Tuskinpa kukaan huvikseen istuisi kulkuvälineissä monia tunteja päivässä, joten kustannukset olisivat varmasti kohtuulliset julkiselle hallinnolle.


Tällaistakin on ajateltu ja esim. check-in - check-out -tyyppinen järjestelmä mahdollistaisi sen. Silloin matkustaja leimaa korttinsa sekä kyytiin noustessa että poistuessa. Ei tarvitsisi välittää vyöhykkeistä ja matkan aikanakin voi muuttaa matkasuunnitelmaa ja aina tulee maksaneeksi oikean hinnan. Tariffinkin voisi tehdä kilometriperusteiseksi.

----------


## kemkim

> Tällaistakin on ajateltu ja esim. check-in - check-out -tyyppinen järjestelmä mahdollistaisi sen. ... Tariffinkin voisi tehdä kilometriperusteiseksi.


Mielenkiintoista! Tuleekohan tuosta mitään? Mitä tehdään, jos matkustaja unohtaa leimata kortin poistuessaan? Entä miten varmistetaan tasapuolinen laskuttaminen, jos 10 kilometrin poikittaismatkalla on nopeinta tai ainoana vaihtoehtona tehdä 40 km moottoritiematka Helsingin keskustan kautta säteittäisbussilla? Voidaanko linjaverkon puutteita laskuttaa käyttäjiltä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä tehdään, jos matkustaja unohtaa leimata kortin poistuessaan?


Veloitetaan pisin mahdollinen matka.




> Voidaanko linjaverkon puutteita laskuttaa käyttäjiltä?


Kyllä voidaan, niinhän nykyjärjestelmäkin toimii. Monissa keskisuurissa kaupungeissa joutuu esim. vaihtolipusta maksamaan vielä erikseen.

----------


## karihoo

> Mitä tehdään, jos matkustaja unohtaa leimata kortin poistuessaan?


Oikeudenmukaista veloitusta tuossa tilanteessa tuskin on mahdollista toteuttaa (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä). Veikkaisin, että unohdustilanteessa veloitus tehdään sen mukaan jos matka olisi vienyt päätepysäkille asti. Korttirahalla / arvolla maksettaessa kyytiin noustessa kortilta "esiveloitettaisiin" matka päätepysäkille asti ja poistuessa korjattaisiin veloitus todellisen matkan mukaiseksi.




> Entä miten varmistetaan tasapuolinen laskuttaminen, jos 10 kilometrin poikittaismatkalla on nopeinta tai ainoana vaihtoehtona tehdä 40 km moottoritiematka Helsingin keskustan kautta säteittäisbussilla?


Tässä voisi olla vaihtoehtona "suurkuluttajan alennus" eli jos vuorokauden aikana matkakilometrejä kertyy yli tietyn rajan, ylittävistä kilometreistä peritään alennettu hinta tai ei hintaa ollenkaan. Silloin kortissa pitäisi olla riittävä älykkyys tällaiseen tai auton kortinlukijalla reaaliaikainen yhteys keskusjärjestelmään.

Turussa muistaakseni on kuukausikohtaiseen seurantaan perustuva kattoveloitus jo tällä hetkellä.

----------


## kemkim

> Veloitetaan pisin mahdollinen matka.


Jos menisin vaikka Helsinki-Lahti -linjalla Kampista Vallilaan, veloitettaisiin matka Lahteen asti? Huh! Joku radiotaajuuksiin perustuva etäluenta olisi näppärämpi, että laite tunnistaisi ketä bussin sisällä on ja tekisi seurantaa, että heti kun kortin signaalia ei enää kuulu, veloitus loppuisi. Tietysti joku voisi sitten laittaa korttinsa metallikuoriin, että säästäisi rahaa, mutta kuinka moni tätä sitten tekisi.

----------


## aki

Tampere on HSL:ää edellä tässä nettilipunmyynnissä, pitääkö täällä PK-seudulla odottaa sitä suurta tariffiuudistusta vuoteen 2016 ennenkuin kausilipun lataaminen netin kautta on mahdollista? Ei kai nettilipunmyynnin aloittaminen voi niin vaikeaa olla kun se monilla muillakin firmoilla onnistuu?

----------


## late-

> Tampere on HSL:ää edellä tässä nettilipunmyynnissä, pitääkö täällä PK-seudulla odottaa sitä suurta tariffiuudistusta vuoteen 2016 ennenkuin kausilipun lataaminen netin kautta on mahdollista?


Pitää odottaa uutta matkakorttijärjestelmää. Nykyiset laitteet eivät taivu siihen, että netissä hankittu lippu saataisiin siirrettyä kortille asti. Busseissa olevat 90-luvun laitteet toimivat ilmeisesti muutenkin äärirajoillaan jo nyt. Tietotekniikka on tässä välissä hiukan kehittynyt.

----------


## lkrt

LIJ etenee vihdoin ja viimein. Tänään ja huomenna Elielinaukiolla testataan uutta matkakortinlukijaa oikeiden asiakkaiden kanssa.

Lukija oli mielestäni selvästi parempi kuin Buscomin viritykset. Kosketusnäyttö oli toistaiseksi hieman kankea, mikä voi johtua softastakin. Piippaukset olivat vähän turhankin huomaamattomia ja kaikki piippaukset yksiosaisia (myös seutulipussa). Lisäksi oli joitakin pieniä tyhmyyksiä, kuten teksti "Kortti validoitu". "Liikennevalot" oli säästetty ja ne toimivat pääasiassa nykyisen logiikan mukaisesti. Lipunosto oli erilaista, ensin valitaan lipputuote ja kortti näytetään vasta jälkikäteen, mikä tuntui melko vieraalta. Kaiken kaikkiaan hyvänoloinen laite, kun lastentaudit saadaan karsittua.

Keskustelun perusteella laitteiden ajoneuvoasennukset alkavat ensi maaliskuussa ja Buscomia sekä tätä käytetään jonkin aikaa sekaisin. HSL:n työntekijä ei ollut vielä toistaiseksi tietoinen siitä, voidaanko Helmiä ja uutta informaatiojärjestelmää käyttää rinnakkain, sillä asia ei kuulunut hänen osastolleensa.

----------


## Nak

> LIJ etenee vihdoin ja viimein. Tänään ja huomenna Elielinaukiolla testataan uutta matkakortinlukijaa oikeiden asiakkaiden kanssa.
> 
> Lukija oli mielestäni selvästi parempi kuin Buscomin viritykset. Kosketusnäyttö oli toistaiseksi hieman kankea, mikä voi johtua softastakin. Piippaukset olivat vähän turhankin huomaamattomia ja kaikki piippaukset yksiosaisia (myös seutulipussa). Lisäksi oli joitakin pieniä tyhmyyksiä, kuten teksti "Kortti validoitu". "Liikennevalot" oli säästetty ja ne toimivat pääasiassa nykyisen logiikan mukaisesti. Lipunosto oli erilaista, ensin valitaan lipputuote ja kortti näytetään vasta jälkikäteen, mikä tuntui melko vieraalta. Kaiken kaikkiaan hyvänoloinen laite, kun lastentaudit saadaan karsittua.
> 
> Keskustelun perusteella laitteiden ajoneuvoasennukset alkavat ensi maaliskuussa ja Buscomia sekä tätä käytetään jonkin aikaa sekaisin. HSL:n työntekijä ei ollut vielä toistaiseksi tietoinen siitä, voidaanko Helmiä ja uutta informaatiojärjestelmää käyttää rinnakkain, sillä asia ei kuulunut hänen osastolleensa.


Näin jossain jonkun esitteen noista uusista laitteista ja mulle jäi jotenkin lelumainen olo niistä. Kuinkahan pitkäikäinen ratkaisu tuo kosketusnäyttö on, kun sitä painellaan ja räpelletään likaisin käsin satoja/tuhansia kertoja päivässä..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tänään ja huomenna Elielinaukiolla testataan uutta matkakortinlukijaa oikeiden asiakkaiden kanssa.


Mikäli joku foorumilainen sattuu tuolla pyörähtämään, niin tänne voisi ladata pari kuvaa näytille.  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Mikäli joku foorumilainen sattuu tuolla pyörähtämään, niin tänne voisi ladata pari kuvaa näytille.


Tänään kävin katsomassa, mutta liian myöhään n. kello viiden pintaan, sillä siellä ei ollut enään mitään muuta kuin HelB #1310 parkissa, jossa kortinlukijalaite oli kiinni. Huomenna menen paremmalla tuurilla, ja otan pari kuvaa nähtäväksi.

----------


## lkrt

Tässä liitteenä vielä kuva lukijasta. Kosketusnäytön osalta sanon sen verran, että se tuntui olevan vähän jykevämpää mallia. Lasi tuntui erittäin kestävältä, joskin koskettamiseen reagointi saattaa joskus kärsiä lasin vahvuudesta johtuen.

----------


## iiko

Laite näyttää järkevältä. Toisaalta, miksi pitää jättää tyhjää tilaa nappuloiden ympärille noin paljon? Minusta ne voisivat olla niin suuret kuin näyttöön mahtuisi. Helpottaisi painallusta ja saattaisi jopa säästää laitetta kun osumat osuisivat suuremmalle alueelle.

----------


## Nak

> Laite näyttää järkevältä. Toisaalta, miksi pitää jättää tyhjää tilaa nappuloiden ympärille noin paljon? Minusta ne voisivat olla niin suuret kuin näyttöön mahtuisi. Helpottaisi painallusta ja saattaisi jopa säästää laitetta kun osumat osuisivat suuremmalle alueelle.


Tuohon taitaa tulla tulevaisuudessa enemmän vaihtoehtoja, kun on vyöhykkeitä enemmän. Yläreunaan taitaa sitten mahtua vähän tekstiä siitä mitä kortilla on

----------


## lkrt

> Laite näyttää järkevältä. Toisaalta, miksi pitää jättää tyhjää tilaa nappuloiden ympärille noin paljon? Minusta ne voisivat olla niin suuret kuin näyttöön mahtuisi. Helpottaisi painallusta ja saattaisi jopa säästää laitetta kun osumat osuisivat suuremmalle alueelle.


Annoin palautetta ihan samasta asiasta. Työntekijä perusteli ratkaisua sille, että oikealle puolelle valkoiseen tilaan tulee lipunvalinnan jälkeen uusia valintakohteita, kuten esimerkiksi lippujen lukumäärä. Jotenkin sen olisi minusta paremminkin voinut ratkaista. Lisäksi pidin turhina näyttää sellaisia lippuvalintoja, jotka eivät ole valittavissa (kuten kuvassa Lähiseutu 2 -lippu). Nykyisellään ne on pakko näyttää, mutta kosketusnäytössä aivan turhaa.

----------


## kuukanko

LIJ:n käyttöönoton myötä HSL on uusimassa myös vanhat ledinäytöt pysäkeiltä TFT-näytöiksi (niitä onkin ollut jo jonkin aikaa koekäytössä Pasilan aseman bussipysäkeillä). Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tällainenkö on uusi lipunmyyntiautomaatti? Kuva on otettu tänään (29.12.) Kalasataman metroasemalla.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tällainenkö on uusi lipunmyyntiautomaatti? Kuva on otettu tänään (29.12.) Kalasataman metroasemalla.


Toivottavasti ei... Muotoilu ja ulkonäkö ovat mielestäni todella epäonnistuneita.

----------


## lkrt

> Toivottavasti ei... Muotoilu ja ulkonäkö ovat mielestäni todella epäonnistuneita.


No kauniista laitteesta ei ole kyse, mutta uskoisin käytettävyyden parantuvan tämän myötä. Laite vaikuttaa huomattavasti nykyaikaisemmalta ja samankaltaiselta kuin esimerkiksi Lontoossa.

----------


## Huppu

> Tällainenkö on uusi lipunmyyntiautomaatti? Kuva on otettu tänään (29.12.) Kalasataman metroasemalla.



Jos pyörätuolimatkustajia monitorinäyttö ja tunnusluvun näppäily saisivat kyllä olla alempana kun tuossa kuvasi mallissa.

----------


## Bussipoika

> No kauniista laitteesta ei ole kyse, mutta uskoisin käytettävyyden parantuvan tämän myötä. Laite vaikuttaa huomattavasti nykyaikaisemmalta ja samankaltaiselta kuin esimerkiksi Lontoossa.


Minullekin tuli tuosta mieleen heti Englanti... 
Nykyaikaiseltahan tuo vaikuttaa, mutta en usko, että esimerkiksi vanhukset osaisivat käyttää tuota. Kaikkeen tottakai tottuu ajan myötä.

----------


## Thunderi

Omaan silmään tuo uusi näytti simppelimmälle ulkonäöltään vert. vanha.  Vielä hämää nuo uudesta puuttuvat infolaput, mutta jos ne tulevat niihin lasikohtiin, jolloin siitä tulee selkeämmän näköinen.

----------


## late-

> Tällainenkö on uusi lipunmyyntiautomaatti? Kuva on otettu tänään (29.12.) Kalasataman metroasemalla.


Vastaava on seissyt jo pitkään HSL:n toimiston pihalla Pasilassa. Näyttäisi olevan versio LIJ:n laitteet toimittavan Parkeonin Astreo-lippuautomaatista.

----------


## killerpop

> Jos pyörätuolimatkustajia monitorinäyttö ja tunnusluvun näppäily saisivat kyllä olla alempana kun tuossa kuvasi mallissa.


Jos tarkoitus tehdä ostokset tuossa näytön ääressä, paitsi maksu niin mikä älyn riemuvoitto on sijoittaa esim tuo pankkikortin maksupuoli tuonne ihan äärireunaan? 
Jos tällä oli tarkoitus ladata myös kortteja niin olisi kiva tietää missä kohtaa korttia pitäisi pitää.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos tällä oli tarkoitus ladata myös kortteja niin olisi kiva tietää missä kohtaa korttia pitäisi pitää.


Tuossa näytön alla näyttäisi olevan joku paikka kortille

----------


## APH

Nobina on ihme säätöjä tehnyt busseihinsa:
Ainakin 79:lla sekä eilen myös jollain 7xx-seutulinjalla oli led-linjakilvissä näkyvissä ainoastaan määränpää yhdellä rivillä niin, että se vaihteli suomen ja ruotsin kielen välillä. Eli suurin osa näytön pinta-alasta menee hukkaan, kun ainoastaan ylärivi käytössä. On siis useammassa autossa käytössä, numeroita en ole seurannut.
Mikä ihmeen idea tässä on? Ymmärtäisin, jos koko näytön pinta-ala olisi käytössä ja vaihdettaisiin vuorotellen näytettävää kieltä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nobina on ihme säätöjä tehnyt busseihinsa:


Ei Nobina ole mitään tehnyt vaan olet todennäköisesti nähnyt bussin, jossa on käytössä uusi lippu- ja informaatiojärjestelmä (Nobinan Hakunilan varikolla niitä on jo aika paljon). LIJ ohjaa linjakilpien sisältöä ja siinä HSL määrittelee, mitä kilvissä näkyy. Esim. 105:llä lukee Helsingistä lähtiessä "105 Mankkaa via Tapiola" / "105 Mankans via Hagalund".

----------


## vristo

Itsekin ole nähnyt noita Nobinan LIJ-autoja ja  todellakin: tekstiosan fontti on vaihtunut aiempaa pienemmäksi ja suomi/ruotsi vaihtuvat vuorotellen. Vaatii mielestäni vielä "viilaamista".

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Itsekin ole nähnyt noita Nobinan LIJ-autoja ja  todellakin: tekstiosan fontti on vaihtunut aiempaa pienemmäksi ja suomi/ruotsi vaihtuvat vuorotellen. Vaatii mielestäni vielä "viilaamista".


79/#7 Vestissä oli ainakin eilen muutettu aiempaan muotoon vaikka oli LIJ-laitteet, toki voi olla että kuski painanut nappia vaihtaakseen itse entiset kilvet.  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Mielestäni tuo, että LIJ syöttää kirjaimet linjakilpeen, ei toimi järkevästi. 

Sen sijaan, LIJ voisi päättää mitä kilpitiedostoa esitetään esimerkiksi linjalla 132 Friisilänaukiolle, LIJ voisi ohjata mobitecin kilpien ohjauslaitteeseen käskyn, eli asettaisi kilpikoodin 1321 ja se näkyy sitten siinä muodossa, johon se on ohjelmoitu tietokoneella.

Käsillä näppäilyn sijasta LIJ siis vain käskisi kilpilaitetta laittamaan tietyn linjakoodin.

Toki, mikäli kilpiä on enemmän, kuten esimerkiksi 105:llä "via Tapiola", voisi toteuttaa niin, että Kampista lähdettyä koodi on vaikka 0001, ja Tapiolassa kun "via Tapiola"-teksti halutaan pois, niin LIJ käskee kilpilaitteen vaihtamaan tekstin koodille 0002, josta löytyy normaalinkokoisella fontilla tehty 105 Mankkaa / Mankans tjsp.

Tämä kaikki vaatii kyllä todella monen linjakilven tekemisen Info Editissä, mutta näin se toimisi parhaiten.

Monilla linjoilla on monia kirjainversioita ja niiden alla varmasti sitten "via"-tekstejä enemmän tai vähemmän, silti epäilisin kaikkien kilpien mahtuvan välille 0001-9999. Ei tarvitse olla juuri linjanumeron mukaisessa muodossa löydettävissä.

Ulkokilpien muuttaminen ei vaikuta sisäkilpeen, nehän eivät ole kytköksissä toisiinsa.

----------


## Zambo

> Itsekin ole nähnyt noita Nobinan LIJ-autoja ja  todellakin: tekstiosan fontti on vaihtunut aiempaa pienemmäksi ja suomi/ruotsi vaihtuvat vuorotellen. Vaatii mielestäni vielä "viilaamista".


Viilaamista on käsittääkseni tulossa. Tällä hetkellä LIJ:ssä voi käyttää yhdessä linjakilpityypissä vain yhtä fonttikokoa ja sen täytyy olla sellainen, että pisin mahdollinen yhdistelmä mahtuu linjakilpeen, tyyliin 565B Espoon keskus. Silloin taas 18 Eira näyttää todella tilan hukkakäytöltä.

Määränpäätekstejä ei taas voi lyhentää esim. Espoo k tai Espoo as. Ne tulevat jostain tietokannasta mistä tulee tiedot moneen muuhunkin paikkaan, jossa lyhenteet olisivat typeriä käyttää. Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla linjanumeron pienentäminen eli kaventaminen, mutta mielestäni hyvin näkyvä numero on oleellisin tieto.

En osaa myöskään sanoa miten esim. 145AT näkyy LIJ-ohjatuissa takakilvissä. Nykyisinhän se on tehty huomattavasti pienemmällä fontilla, että mahtuu kokonaan näkyviin. Jostain ihmeellisestä syystähän useissa autoissa takakilvet on toimitettu eli tilattu turhan kapealla kilvellä.

----------


## hylje

> Määränpäätekstejä ei taas voi lyhentää esim. Espoo k tai Espoo as. Ne tulevat jostain tietokannasta mistä tulee tiedot moneen muuhunkin paikkaan, jossa lyhenteet olisivat typeriä käyttää.


Tietokannassa on se hyvä puoli, että samalla tiedolla voi olla useita sarakkeita joista valita. Eri tarkoituksiin sopii eri sarake, tieto on sama. Esim. pitkä nimi (Espoon Keskus), lyhyt nimi (Espoo C), vielä lyhyempi nimi (Espoo), lyhenne (Esp).

----------


## antti

Kampin metroasemalla sattui ensimmäistä kertaa kohdalle uuden mallinen kortinlukulaite. Siinähän olikin ihmettelemistä, kun en etukäteen ottanut selvää miten pitää toimia. Kai se meni oikein kun valitsin ensiksi 1-vyöhykkeen mutta mistä ensikertalainen niin vaan tajuaa, että sitten pitää painaa ok:ta ja sitten vielä viedä matkakortti lukualueelle. Olisi kohtuullista että olisi palkattu vaikka opiskelijoita päivystämään tällaisten laitteiden vieressä neuvomaan kansalaisia. Tai edes tuotu selviä kirjallisia ohjeita toimintatavoista laitteiden viereen.  Miten ulkomaalaiset osaavat näitä käyttää tai jos ihmisellä on vaikeuksia lukea tekstejä. Eli vanhat olivat paljon parempia.

----------


## fani

> Kampin metroasemalla sattui ensimmäistä kertaa kohdalle uuden mallinen kortinlukulaite. Siinähän olikin ihmettelemistä, kun en etukäteen ottanut selvää miten pitää toimia. Kai se meni oikein kun valitsin ensiksi 1-vyöhykkeen mutta mistä ensikertalainen niin vaan tajuaa, että sitten pitää painaa ok:ta ja sitten vielä viedä matkakortti lukualueelle. Olisi kohtuullista että olisi palkattu vaikka opiskelijoita päivystämään tällaisten laitteiden vieressä neuvomaan kansalaisia. Tai edes tuotu selviä kirjallisia ohjeita toimintatavoista laitteiden viereen.  Miten ulkomaalaiset osaavat näitä käyttää tai jos ihmisellä on vaikeuksia lukea tekstejä. Eli vanhat olivat paljon parempia.


Aika useassa Nobinan bussissa on jo tämmönen ja Åbergin linjalaisissa busseissa, vois käydä vaikeeks laittaa jokaisen koneen viereen joku. Kirjalliset ohjeet niiden viereen kyllä olisi pitänyt laittaa.

----------


## flix

> Eli vanhat olivat paljon parempia.


Näinhän tämä usein menee kun vaihdetaan käyttöliittymään logiikkaa. Vanha logiikka on parempi, koska kaikki osaa jo sitä käyttää. Tila on hyvin rajoitettua lukulaitteiden luona, joten mielestäni ihmiset voivat ihan rohkeasti kysyä kanssamatkustajilta kuinka laite toimii. Ymmärrän että tämä voi suomalaisille vaikeaa.

----------


## killerpop

Tässähän on käyttöliittymä tehty vain huonosti. Oheisessa blogissa ihan asiallista kritiikkiä turhista [OK]-kuittauksista.

http://www.heiolenmarkus.com/fin/blo...a-meni-monkaan

----------


## Max

> Oheisessa blogissa ihan asiallista kritiikkiä turhista [OK]-kuittauksista.
> 
> http://www.heiolenmarkus.com/fin/blo...a-meni-monkaan


Miksei tosiaan voi olla sijainnin mukaan vaihtuva aloitusnäyttö:

Mihin olet matkalla?
Helsinkiin
Vantaalle, Espooseen tai Kauniaisiin
Muualle HSL-alueelle

Seutu ja lähivyöhyke ovat aika vaikeita juttuja...

----------


## Bellatrix

> Oheisessa blogissa ihan asiallista kritiikkiä turhista [OK]-kuittauksista.
> 
> http://www.heiolenmarkus.com/fin/blo...a-meni-monkaan


Erinomaisen hyviä uudistuksia, muuta ei voi sanoa. Toivottavasti HSL ottaa opikseen ja tekee blogikirjoituksen mukaiset muutokset lukijoihin viimeistään eilen. En kyllä usko että näin tapahtuu.

----------


## sm3

Täytyy ihmetellä että kenen älynväläys on ollut laittaa laitteeseen napit joissa lukee Lähiseutu 3 ja 2 eikä ainakaan napissa yhtään kerrota mitä nihiin kuuluu. Sitten on vielä nappi jossa lukee pelkkä seutu. Noi varmaan voi mennä monillakin muualta tulevalla sekaisin, vissiin edellyttää napin painamista että näkee mitä niihin sisältyy.

Myöskää pelkkä raitiovaunun kuva ei sano paljoaa lopulta jos ei ole ikinä kuullut vain raitiovaunussa kelpaavasta lipusta.

----------


## antti

Tuli mieleen, kun on pitänyt näytön edessä korttia ja painanut härvelistä 1-vyöhykettä, niin näyttöön tulee ok. Siinähän outo kulkija helposti luulee että maksu on  tällä lailla tapahtunut. Aika törkeää jos sitten hyväuskoinen matkustaja saakin tarkastusmaksun. 
Muuten: Onko tarkastusmaksun perimisessä samat säännöt kuin pysäköintivirhemaksussa eli jos haastemies ei tavoita määräajassa niin maksu raukeaa.

----------


## Etika

> Aika useassa Nobinan bussissa on jo tämmönen ja Åbergin linjalaisissa busseissa, vois käydä vaikeeks laittaa jokaisen koneen viereen joku. Kirjalliset ohjeet niiden viereen kyllä olisi pitänyt laittaa.


Jos niinkin yksinkertaisessa operaatiossa kuin paikallisliikenteen lipun maksamisessa alkaa kaivata neuvojaa tai kirjallisia ohjeita, niin oikea tapa korjata asia on vaihtaa käyttöliittymä. Tuo nimittäin indikoi sitä, että käyttöliittymässä on kriittinen suunnitteluvirhe. Erityisesti kun kyse on tuollaisesta järjestelmästä, jossa näytölle voi ohjelmoida näkymään mitä tahansa ja asia mitä käyttäjä haluaa tehdä on näin yksinkertainen, on ihan minimivaatimus käyttölittymälle, että se (tiedostamattakin) ohjaa ja opastaa toimimaan oikein.

----------


## Minä vain

> Aika useassa Nobinan bussissa on jo tämmönen ja Åbergin linjalaisissa busseissa, vois käydä vaikeeks laittaa jokaisen koneen viereen joku. Kirjalliset ohjeet niiden viereen kyllä olisi pitänyt laittaa.



Käyttöliittymä on epäonnistunut jos sen käyttö vaatii ohjeen.

----------


## Koge

> Täytyy ihmetellä että kenen älynväläys on ollut laittaa laitteeseen napit joissa lukee Lähiseutu 3 ja 2 eikä ainakaan napissa yhtään kerrota mitä nihiin kuuluu. Sitten on vielä nappi jossa lukee pelkkä seutu. Noi varmaan voi mennä monillakin muualta tulevalla sekaisin, vissiin edellyttää napin painamista että näkee mitä niihin sisältyy.


Nuo lähiseutu-termit ovat kyllä täysin käsittämätöntä jargonia, joka syntyi, kun Kerava ja Kirkkonummi liittyivät HSL-alueeseen ja matkakortinlukijan simppeli 0, 1, 2 -logiikka meni nurin. Sitä paitsi, eikö vanhoissa matkakortinlukijoissa puhuta 3-painikkeen kohdalla koko alueesta ja lähiseutu lukee vain L-painikkeessa?

----------


## Minä vain

> Sitä paitsi, eikö vanhoissa matkakortinlukijoissa puhuta 3-painikkeen kohdalla koko alueesta ja lähiseutu lukee vain L-painikkeessa?


Kyllä, eli tässä asiassa on nyt menty itse asiassa taaksepäin.

----------


## fani

> Käyttöliittymä on epäonnistunut jos sen käyttö vaatii ohjeen.


Oletko sitä mieltä, että se on epäonnistunut? Aina nimittäin on ollut joillakin hankaluuksia saada matka maksettua. Itse olen sitä mieltä, että tämä on askel oikeaan suuntaan, mutta esim. se, että painikkeet ovat niin pieniä on omituista (paljon hukkatilaa). Samaa mieltä olen ok-painikkeesta, se on turha.

----------


## 8.6

> Sitä paitsi lähiseutu lukee vain L-painikkeessa?


L-painikkeessa lukee lähialue, mikä on sinänsä harhaanjohtavaa. Joku, joka on menossa esim. Korsosta Rekolaaan saattaa ostaa lähialuelipun, kun luulee sitä sisäistä halvemmaksi, onhan hän sentään menossa aivan lähelle. Ajatuksena voi olla esim., että lähialue-lippu on tarkoitettu alle 5 kilometrin matkoihin.

----------


## antti

Tuntuu ihan loogiselta, että arvokortin omistaja kun näkee ensimmäistä kertaa tämän korttihärvelin, niin pidettyään korttia vanhaan tyyliin laitteen edessä ja painettuaan ykköstä, niin näyttöön tulee ok, jolloin ei mielestäni ole asiakkaan vika jos hän tulkitsee tässä kohtaa matkan maksetuksi.
Pähkäilin että laitteen näyttöön tulisi panna eri maiden lippuja pienillä symboleilla ja kielivalinnan ( suomi, ruotsi, saksa, englanti, venäjä, viro ) jälkeen näytölle opasteksti asianmukaisella kielellä esimerkiksi: Valitse matkustusalue ja hyväksy valintasi painamalla OK ja sitten vie matkakortti pyöreälle lukualueelle, jolloin laite ilmoittaa matkasi maksetuksi. Tietysti suomi voisi olla oletuskielenä valmiina, mutta maahanmuuttajat ym osaisivat maksaa jos löytyisi heille tutumpi kieli.

----------


## fani

> Tuntuu ihan loogiselta, että arvokortin omistaja kun näkee ensimmäistä kertaa tämän korttihärvelin, niin pidettyään korttia vanhaan tyyliin laitteen edessä ja painettuaan ykköstä, niin näyttöön tulee ok, jolloin ei mielestäni ole asiakkaan vika jos hän tulkitsee tässä kohtaa matkan maksetuksi.
> Pähkäilin että laitteen näyttöön tulisi panna eri maiden lippuja pienillä symboleilla ja kielivalinnan ( suomi, ruotsi, saksa, englanti, venäjä, viro ) jälkeen näytölle opasteksti asianmukaisella kielellä esimerkiksi: Valitse matkustusalue ja hyväksy valintasi painamalla OK ja sitten vie matkakortti pyöreälle lukualueelle, jolloin laite ilmoittaa matkasi maksetuksi. Tietysti suomi voisi olla oletuskielenä valmiina, mutta maahanmuuttajat ym osaisivat maksaa jos löytyisi heille tutumpi kieli.


Loogisin vyöhykeuudistuksen käyttöön oton yhteydessä oleva ratkaisu voisi olla seuraavanlainen - Vyöhykepainikkeet isolla näytölle. Jokaisessa painikkeessa voisi vaikka lukea vasemmalla Vyöhyke ja pienellä siinä alla ruotsiksi ja englanniksi ''vyöhyke'' mikä ikinä se noilla kielillä onkaan (ZONE) tms. ja sitten oikealla puolella se vyöhyke, mikä halutaan valita (ABC) yms. kuitenkin siis samassa painikkeessa (tiedätte mitä ajan takaa?) Vyöhykkeen valinnan jälkeen voisi näyttää korttia lukijalle, ja asia olisi sillä selvä. Jos haluttaisiin monta matkaa ne valittaisiin peräkkäin vaikkapa 1-2 sekunnin viiveellä jolloin ei välttämättä tulisi virheitä maksuissa niin paljoa. Kuljettajan kautta voisi taas mennä ryhmäliput esim. koulun luokka 25 henkilöä.

----------


## Etika

> Tuntuu ihan loogiselta, että arvokortin omistaja kun näkee ensimmäistä kertaa tämän korttihärvelin, niin pidettyään korttia vanhaan tyyliin laitteen edessä ja painettuaan ykköstä, niin näyttöön tulee ok, jolloin ei mielestäni ole asiakkaan vika jos hän tulkitsee tässä kohtaa matkan maksetuksi.
> Pähkäilin että laitteen näyttöön tulisi panna eri maiden lippuja pienillä symboleilla ja kielivalinnan ( suomi, ruotsi, saksa, englanti, venäjä, viro ) jälkeen näytölle opasteksti asianmukaisella kielellä esimerkiksi: Valitse matkustusalue ja hyväksy valintasi painamalla OK ja sitten vie matkakortti pyöreälle lukualueelle, jolloin laite ilmoittaa matkasi maksetuksi. Tietysti suomi voisi olla oletuskielenä valmiina, mutta maahanmuuttajat ym osaisivat maksaa jos löytyisi heille tutumpi kieli.


Tietenkin vielä parempi olisi heivata koko OK-nappi pois ja hyväksyä valinta ihan vain viemällä matkakortti lukualueelle.

Seurailin eilen Siilitien asemalla kuinka ihmiset käyttivät noita lukulaitteita ja yli puolella toiminta meni samalla tavalla: Valitaan haluttu lippu ja näytetään matkakortti lukijalle. Ja sitten ihmetellään miksi mitään ei tapahtunut ja 3-10 sekunnin ihmettelyn jälkeen huomataan painaa OK-nappia ja näyttää lippua.

Tuokin korosti vielä enemmän sitä OK-napin tyhmyyttä. Se on täysin turha askel, jota ihmiset eivät odota tarvitsevan siinä eikä tuo mitään lisäarvoa. Ja ehkä kriittisempänä, se hidastaa ostotapahtumaan sekunnin tai pari jopa henkilöille, jotka tuntevat laitteen. Esimerkiksi bussiliikenteessä nuo sekunnit kumuloituvat ihan merkittäviksi ajoiksi varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## Ahalm

Täällä on aika hyvää analyysiä tuosta lukijalaitteesta ja myös aika hyvänoloinen harrastelijakyhäelmä siitä, miten sen pitäisi olla. Sinänsä kumma, että harrastajakyhäelmä näyttää paljon paremmalta ja kätevämmältä kuin HSL:n kehittämä.

----------


## fani

> Täällä on aika hyvää analyysiä tuosta lukijalaitteesta ja myös aika hyvänoloinen harrastelijakyhäelmä siitä, miten sen pitäisi olla. Sinänsä kumma, että harrastajakyhäelmä näyttää paljon paremmalta ja kätevämmältä kuin HSL:n kehittämä.


Tuohan on aivan loistavasti suunniteltu. 6/5 ehdottomasti Markuksen ehdotukselle

----------


## Melamies

> Sinänsä kumma, että harrastajakyhäelmä näyttää paljon paremmalta ja kätevämmältä kuin HSL:n kehittämä.


Eikös ole enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus, että HSL ottaa käyttöön korjausta vaativia asioita. Kokeiluhaluttomuudesta HSL ei siis kärsi. Joskus vain tuntuu, että parannusehdotuksen ainoa vika on sen tekijässä.

----------


## petteri

> Eikös ole enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus, että HSL ottaa käyttöön korjausta vaativia asioita. Kokeiluhaluttomuudesta HSL ei siis kärsi. Joskus vain tuntuu, että parannusehdotuksen ainoa vika on sen tekijässä.


Ei ole mitenkään huono käytäntö, ottaa käyttöön parannusta vaativia järjestelmiä, se on itse asiassa usein kehityksen ehto. Ongelma on siinä, että järjestelmien korjaaminen vie tolkuttoman kauan tai niissä ei edes nähdä ongelmia. Siihen lienee HSL:llä sekä rakenteellisia että asenteellisia syitä. 

Rakenteellisena syynä lienevät tietojärjestelmien kokonaisarkkitehtuurin isot puutteet ja puutteellinen jatkuvan parantamisen kulttuuri, jossa ei ole riittävän hyvin mietitty miten, ohjelmistoja, toimintatapoja ja järjestelmiä muokataan jatkuvasti. Puutteellisessa kehityskulttuurissa lienee kyse sekä organisatoorisen ketteryyden puutteesta, liian tehottomasta ja hitaasta järjestelmäkehityskulttuurista ja ihan teknisten järjestelmien jakelumallien kuten vaikka devopsin puutteista. 

Asenteellisella puolella taitaa olla tekemistä myös. Epäilen, että HSL:ssä yhä ajoittain kummittelevat vanhojen ummehtuneiden byrokraattisten keskusvirastojen haamut, jotka toteuttavat hallintoa ja jakelevat armopaloja alamaisille. Nuo organisaatiokulttuurin näkymättömät elefantit eivät näe joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä asiakkaina, joita pitää palvella hyvin, vaan kiusallisina häirikköinä, jotka vaikeuttavat leppoisaa virastoelämää marisemalla turhasta.

----------


## petteri

Eilen illalla menin ensimmäistä kertaa bussiin, jossa oli uusi lukulaite. Edelläni matkustaja yritti ostaa lippua arvolla ja siinä meni sitten aika pitkään, varmaan melkein minuutti, ennen kuin se onnistui. Ei siinä kaikki. Kun itse yritin sen jälkeen näyttää lukijalle matkakorttia, jossa oli voimassa kautta, laite ei inahtanutkaan. Yritin näyttää kausilippua lukijalle varmaan melkein kymmenkunta kertaa ja bussikuski oli jo melkein heittämässä minua ulos, ennen kuin tajusin painaa kosketusnäyttöä. Sen jälkeen jo kausilippukin kortinlukijalle kelpasi. Lukija olikin jäänyt edellisen asiakkaan jälkeen arvolipun ostotilaan eikä osannut lukea kausilippua.

Onko uutta lukulaitetta edes koskaan kunnolla testattu todellisilla käyttäjillä, ennen kuin se on otettu käyttöön? Ja mistä ihmeen syystä tuon laitteen järkyttäviä käytettävyysongelmia ei korjata? Onko HSL:n tekniikan asenne, että kun kerran on suunniteltu ja toteutettu käyttöliittymä päin honkia, niin sitten vaan pyöritellään peukaloita ja valitellaan voi voi?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko HSL:n tekniikan asenne, että kun kerran on suunniteltu ja toteutettu käyttöliittymä päin honkia, niin sitten vaan pyöritellään peukaloita ja valitellaan voi voi?


Ainakin HSL:n viestinnän selitykset eivät ihan hirveästi jaksa vakuuttaa. Huonosti suunnitellussa vedotaan väliaikaisuuteen ja tuleviin vyöhykkeisiin. Myöskin OK-painikkeen pakollisuutta selitellään tuhansilla väärinleimatuilla lipuilla, joista tulee korvaushakemuksia. Tässä kyllä vierittäisin vastuun asiakkaalle, eli parempi tietää mitä ostaa. Ja vaikea kuvitella, että muutaman euron arvoisia virheleimauksia ihan tuhansittain lähdettäisiin vaatimaan takaisin...

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

YLE:n kyselyssä tyrmäävä palaute uusien matkakortinlukijoiden käytettävyydestä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9320151

----------


## vristo

Mun mielipiteeni uudesta LIJ-järjestelmästä ja sen laitteista:

HSL:n uutta lipunmyyntijärjestelmää on syytä kehittää vielä edelleen: varsinkin arvolipun ostaminen on varsin hidasta puuhaa entiseen Bucomiin verrattuna, jossa oli käytännössä vain yksi vaihe (kortti lukijalle ja painallus). Nyt, vaikka asiakas osaisikin käyttää uutta LIJ-laitetta, on sen käyttö noin kolme kertaa hitaampaa kun siihen sisältyy kolme vaihetta: matkustusalue + ok + kortti lukualueelle. Puhumattakaan siitä, että asiakas ei osaa käyttää sitä ja häntä pitää neuvoa "kädestä pitäen". Seurauksena on aivan selvä pysäkkiaikojen venyminen ja bussi jää jatkuvasti myöhään aikataulustaan. Juuri nopeus on joukkoliikenteen yksi kilpailuvaltteja, eikä uuden lipunmyyntijärjestelmän nykyinen käyttöliittymä mitenkään palvele tätä asiaa. Myös kuljettajatyötä tämä rassaa kun kuljetaan jatkuvasti myöhässä ja lakisääteiset tauot eivät toteudu niinkuin on suunniteltu.

----------


## fani

> YLE:n kyselyssä tyrmäävä palaute uusien matkakortinlukijoiden käytettävyydestä:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9320151


Olen aika pitkälti samoilla linjoilla kyseisen jutun kanssa. Etenkin käyttöliittymä on huonosti onnistunut - vaikea ja hitaanoloinen. Myös laitteiden toimivuus on ollut heikonlaista. Lähes joka neljännessä bussissa tai junassa näytöllä lukee "Ei toimi" tms. Muutamia kertoja on myös tullut sellainen ongelma ettei LIJ-laita tunnista korttiani laisinkaan.

----------


## Kani

Ja kun keksittäisiin joku siedettävä nimi tuon LIJ-hirvityksen tilalle.

----------


## Kale

> YLE:n kyselyssä tyrmäävä palaute uusien matkakortinlukijoiden käytettävyydestä:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9320151


Ajan yhtä Espoon sisäistä linjaa, jossa otettiin elokuussa 2016 käyttöön tuo uusi matkakorttien lukulaitesysteemi. Se oli täyttä tuubaa heti alusta lähtien, en ymmärrä kuinka Åbergin kuskien / matkustajien kokemukset laitteesta ovat olleet positiivisia, hehän testasivat tuota ennakkoon??

-Kaikki ihmettelevät miksi uusi laite on tehty *TÄYSIN* vanhan vastakohdaksi: Uudella laitteella valitse ensiksi alue, sitten OK, sitten vasta näytä lippua - vs. vanha laite jossa ensin lippu laitteen lähelle, sitten alueen painallus.
-Lippujen myynti asiakkaille on tuskallisen hidasta, kuskin laite ei todellakaan toimi sujuvasti "ajohanskat kädessä" eikä asiakkaiden laite toimi tumput kädessä (vrt. vanha laite joka toimi kuin se junan vessa).
-Asiakkaiden, jopa näitä käyttämään tottuneiden nuorten, toiminta on paljon hitaampaa kuin vanhalla "sämpylällä". Puhumattakaan satunnaisista julkisen liikenteen käyttäjistä, eläkeläisistä, ulkomaalaistaustaisista ym. ym.
-Laite sekoilee, myy "arvolippuja" mutta ihmisten kortilla olevaa "aikaa" ei suostu tunnistamaan.
-Ei aina anna perua myytyjä matkoja, sekoilee.
-Ei anna myydä arvolla kahta matkaa ellei asiakas osaa valita "+2" (asiakas haluaisi leimata kaksi eri kertaa niin kuin vanhalla laitteella - ei aina toimi vaan herjaa jotain "matka on jo voimassa / valittuna / tms.).

+Ainoa positiivinen asia tästä uudesta laitteesta pian 4kk ajamisen jälkeen on ollut sen sisään rakennetut ohjeet, jotka ovat aina mukana sekä kohtuullisen selkeät. Mutta tämäkin ainoa positiivinen asia hävisi heti kun laitetta oppi käyttämään kunnolla.

Kaikesta tästä huolimatta aikataulut ovat samat (tiukemmat) kuin vanhoilla laitteilla -> jälleen aivan älytöntä kuskien kuormittamista, jotka ovat täysin syyttömiä tähän uudistukseen.

----------


## oh2lwn

Tässä on hyvä analyysi siitä mikä matkakortin lukulaitteen käyttöliittymässä on vikana:

http://www.heiolenmarkus.com/fin/blo...a-meni-monkaan

Tiivistetty yhteenveto:
HSL lanseerasi kesällä 2016 historiallisen uudistuksen kuluttajapäätteisiinsä, mukaan lukien jo valmiiksi parjatun matkakorttien lukulaitteen. Kaikki ei nyt kuitenkaan mennyt ihan putkeen. HSL:n saitilta sittemmin poistetun lukijakommentin sanoin: jos uudistus maksoi miljoonia Euroja, miksi käyttöliittymä näyttää siltä, kuin se olisi suunniteltu itse PowerPointilla?

----------


## MJG

> Ja kun keksittäisiin joku siedettävä nimi tuon LIJ-hirvityksen tilalle.


..........

Susi?

----------


## iiko

> Tiivistetty yhteenveto:
> HSL lanseerasi kesällä 2016 historiallisen uudistuksen kuluttajapäätteisiinsä, mukaan lukien jo valmiiksi parjatun matkakorttien lukulaitteen. Kaikki ei nyt kuitenkaan mennyt ihan putkeen. HSL:n saitilta sittemmin poistetun lukijakommentin sanoin: jos uudistus maksoi miljoonia Euroja, miksi käyttöliittymä näyttää siltä, kuin se olisi suunniteltu itse PowerPointilla?


Tähän voisi lisätä myös sen, että laitteen opastus on perinteisen huonoa: yksi A4-kokoinen tarra ikkunassa mahdollisesti lähellä laitetta. Kuka sitä edes huomaa ja kuka sitä pientä pränttiä rillit huurussa edes kykenee näkemään. Mikä siinä on niin vaikeaa laittaa ihmisten näkökenttään isolla kirjoitettu lappu, jossa on kolme riviä riittävän isolla:

1. valitse matka
2. paina ok
3. näytä kortti

Och samma på svenska, jos niin  halutaan...

----------


## aki

Tänään alkuillasta matkustin linjalla 571 Myyrmäestä Pähkinärinteeseen. Autona oli helb 1531 jossa on uudet laitteet. Myyrmäen asemalla sisänäyttö näytti ensin ihan oikein seuraavaa pysäkkiä "iskostie". Kun tuli lähtöaika niin näyttöön ilmestyi "avaintie" jonka jälkeen näyttö pimeni täysin lukuun ottamatta kellonaikaa. Seuraava matkustaja tuli kyytiin rajatorpasta ja kysyi meneekö bussi pähkinärinteeseen kun linjakilvessä lukee "ei linjalla"? Kuski oli tietämättään ajanut EI LINJALLA-teksti Myyrmäestä lähtien. Nyt kuski sai systeemin taas toimintaan, mutta seuraavaksi pysäkiksi näyttö tarjosi valtion virastotaloa ja Pähkinärinteessä oltiin jo Tikkurilan urheilupuistossa. Jostain syystä järjestelmä kuvitteli bussin ajelevan Tikkurilassa vaikka oltiin jo reitin toisessa päässä.

----------


## Jaikku

Matkustajat tuskailevat, kuljettajat hermostuvat "Kymmenien miljoonien lippu-uudistus täysi susi"

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2017...436.1470421329

----------


## aki

Linjan 571 (helb 1528) kuljettaja kysyi tänään noustessani bussiin, mitä mieltä olen uudesta kortinlukijasta? Sanoin että vanha oli selkeämpi ja nopeampi. Vaikka olen jo melkoisen monta arvolippua ostanut uudesta lukijasta, niin silti näin satunnaisena matkustajana joudun joka kerta miettimään ostotapahtuman järjestystä. Kuski tuntui olevan aika kypsä koko systeemiin ja haukkui sen täydeksi sudeksi.
En voi käsittää miksi Esimerkiksi Vantaan sisäisellä linjalla sisäisen lipun painike on alimpana ja ylimpänä joku lähiseutu. Oma logiikkani sanoo että sisäinen ja seutu olisivat ylimpinä ja lähiseudut alimpina. Sitten vielä turhake OK-nappi pois niin homma pelittäisi jo paljon paremmin.

----------


## aki

Äsken meni Vihdintietä  ohi nobinan VDL linjalla 345. Sivulinjakilvessä vuorottelivat 345 Rinnekoti ja Lammaslammentie. Eikö seuraava pysäkki pitäisi näkyä vain sisänäytöllä?

----------


## 8.6

> En voi käsittää miksi Esimerkiksi Vantaan sisäisellä linjalla sisäisen lipun painike on alimpana ja ylimpänä joku lähiseutu. Oma logiikkani sanoo että sisäinen ja seutu olisivat ylimpinä ja lähiseudut alimpina. Sitten vielä turhake OK-nappi pois niin homma pelittäisi jo paljon paremmin.


Jos Sisäinen ja seutu olisivat ylimpänä nyt, kun OK-nappi on käytössä se hidastaisi käyttöä entisestään. Onhan se nopeampaa kun ne ovat OK-napin vieressä. Itse ainakin ostan sisäisen lähiseutua nopeammin.



> Äsken meni Vihdintietä  ohi nobinan VDL linjalla 345. Sivulinjakilvessä vuorottelivat 345 Rinnekoti ja Lammaslammentie. Eikö seuraava pysäkki pitäisi näkyä vain sisänäytöllä?


Nobonalla tuntuu olevan näiden kanssa ongelmia enemmän kuin muilla. Onneksi jotkut Nobinan kuljettajat käyttävät edelleen Nobinan omia kilpiä.

----------


## Salomaa

Ostin matkakortilleni uuden kauden siten että se alkaa 25.4. Kortillani on siis kaksi eri aikaan ladattua kautta mutta peräkkäin. Mistä johtuu se että sininen uusi mötikkä raitiovaunussa näyttä kauden loppuvan 24.4. ? Mutta vanha musta mötikkä bussissa näytti todellisen päättymisajan eli 25.5. ? Joku varmaa tietää miksi asia on niin päin että vanha laite kertoo oikean tiedon.

----------


## HeSa

Matkustin eilen poikeuksellisesti vain yhden pätkän spåralla. Siinä oli uusi laite (vaunu 76). Mulla on matkakortissa ladattu arvo enkä mulla ole aikaisemmin ollut ongelmia uusien laitteiden kanssa kun olen tarvinnut joko kaupunkien sisäisiä tai seutumatkoja. Mutta nyt tuli. Laitteen vasemmalla puolella olivat ne tavalliset vaihtoehdot (sisäinen matka, seutumatkat) ja oikealla puolella jonkinlainen kuva spåralta (voisi myös olla junalta) vihreällä taustalla. Lähdin siitä että tämä on sama spåralippuvaihtoehto kuin vanhalla laitteella (oikealla alarivillä: nolla). Painoin siis tätä kuvaa ja kuvittelin että sen jälkeen on ainoastaan painettavaa "OK". Mutta ei, kuvaan ilmestyi vain "lisämatkustaja" kuva, siis "ihmisen kuva +1". Yritin uudestaan, mutta tulos oli aina sama. En halunnut lisämatkustajaa, enkä sisäistä matkaa (kalliimpi kuin spåralippu), mutta laite ei antanut vaihoehtoja. Olisin tietenkin voinut yrittää päästää kuskin puheille kysymään neuvoja, mutta oli sen verran ihmisiä välillä että oli helpompi vaihtaa seuraavaan vaunuun jossa oli vanha laite (vaunu 114) missä ei ollut minkäänlaisia vaikeuksia saada haluamani spåralipun. Olenko nyt jäänyt paitsi jostakin vai mistä oli kysymys ? Varmasti joku foorumilainen tietää ja voi valaistaa.

----------


## 8.6

> Matkustin eilen poikeuksellisesti vain yhden pätkän spåralla. Siinä oli uusi laite (vaunu 76). Mulla on matkakortissa ladattu arvo enkä mulla ole aikaisemmin ollut ongelmia uusien laitteiden kanssa kun olen tarvinnut joko kaupunkien sisäisiä tai seutumatkoja. Mutta nyt tuli. Laitteen vasemmalla puolella olivat ne tavalliset vaihtoehdot (sisäinen matka, seutumatkat) ja oikealla puolella jonkinlainen kuva spåralta (voisi myös olla junalta) vihreällä taustalla. Lähdin siitä että tämä on sama spåralippuvaihtoehto kuin vanhalla laitteella (oikealla alarivillä: nolla). Painoin siis tätä kuvaa ja kuvittelin että sen jälkeen on ainoastaan painettavaa "OK". Mutta ei, kuvaan ilmestyi vain "lisämatkustaja" kuva, siis "ihmisen kuva +1". Yritin uudestaan, mutta tulos oli aina sama. En halunnut lisämatkustajaa, enkä sisäistä matkaa (kalliimpi kuin spåralippu), mutta laite ei antanut vaihoehtoja. Olisin tietenkin voinut yrittää päästää kuskin puheille kysymään neuvoja, mutta oli sen verran ihmisiä välillä että oli helpompi vaihtaa seuraavaan vaunuun jossa oli vanha laite (vaunu 114) missä ei ollut minkäänlaisia vaikeuksia saada haluamani spåralipun. Olenko nyt jäänyt paitsi jostakin vai mistä oli kysymys ? Varmasti joku foorumilainen tietää ja voi valaistaa.


Siinä on ollut joku vika. Noissahan esiintyy vikoja selvästi useammin kuin vanhoissa. Usein ne ovat olleet kokonaan pois käytöstä, minkä vuoksi HSL on menettänyt tässä kuussa lähes kymmenen euroa lipputuloja osaltani. Joskus jäi jumiin lippua ostettaessa niin, että siinä luki näytä kortti, muttei se mitään korttia lukenut ja jumissa se oli vielä silloinkin, kun jäin vaunusta pois 30 minuutin päästä. Hyvin on voinut olla myös kuvailemasi vika.

No on vanhoissakin ollut sellainen paha vika, että ainakin junassa niiden sijainti on jumiutunut usein Helsinkiin, jolloin jos on ollut tarkoitus ostaa vaikka Vantaan sisäinen lippu ja jatkaa bussiin, laite on myynytkin Helsingin sisäisen, vaikka ollaan Vantaan alueella, ja lippu ei ole tietenkään kelvannut bussissa.

----------


## Jaikku

Bussinkuljettajat tympääntyneitä HSL:n lipunmyyntiongelmiin  HSL pahoittelee: "Nyt harkitaan, että peruutettaisiin takaisin päin"

http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/bu...n-pain-6649250

----------


## 8.6

> Bussinkuljettajat tympääntyneitä HSL:n lipunmyyntiongelmiin  HSL pahoittelee: "Nyt harkitaan, että peruutettaisiin takaisin päin"
> 
> http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/bu...n-pain-6649250


Nyt on joissakin busseissa palattu vanhaan järjestelmään kilvityksen osalta. Näin Hakaniemessä eilen klo 14:30 minuutin aikana peräti viisi bussia, joissa oli LIJ, mutta kilvet käyttivät bussiyhtiön omaa tekstiä. (2x Pohjolan liikenne, 2x Helsingin Bussiliikenne ja 1x Nobina).

----------


## Prompter

> Nyt on joissakin busseissa palattu vanhaan järjestelmään kilvityksen osalta. Näin Hakaniemessä eilen klo 14:30 minuutin aikana peräti viisi bussia, joissa oli LIJ, mutta kilvet käyttivät bussiyhtiön omaa tekstiä. (2x Pohjolan liikenne, 2x Helsingin Bussiliikenne ja 1x Nobina).


Ettei vain olisi viisastuttu ja annettu kaksikielisen tekstin näkyä lij-järjestelmässä kun ei ole enää välipysäkkejä näytettävänä? Ainakin toivon näin  :Cool:

----------


## vristo

LIJ tukee vain Mobitecin linjakilpiä ja autoissa, joissa on jokin muu, käytetään manuaaliohjausta. PL:lläkin on vielä runsaasti autoja, joissa on Mitronin tai Vanscon valmistamat linjakilvet.

----------


## Zambo

> LIJ tukee vain Mobitecin linjakilpiä ja autoissa, joissa on jokin muu, käytetään manuaaliohjausta. PL:lläkin on vielä runsaasti autoja, joissa on Mitronin tai Vanscon valmistamat linjakilvet.


Tarkennetaan sen verran, että LIJ tukee nykyisissä autoissa olevista kilvistä Mobitecin kilpiä. Tilaajan vaatimuksissa sanotaan seuraavaa: "Tilaajan informaatiojärjestelmän on pystyttävä ohjaamaan kilvessä näkyvää tietoa IBIS-protokollaa
käyttäen joko RS485- tai Ethernet-yhteyden kautta." Eli käytännössä kaikki uutena asennettavat kilvet merkistä riippumatta ovat LIJ-yhteensopivia. 

Transdevillä on muutamassa autossa jonkun "kolmannen" kilpitoimittajan (Hannover?) kilvet. Lähikuukausina ehkä nähdään tuleeko linjakilpiin tiedot LIJ:stä.

----------


## 8.6

> LIJ tukee vain Mobitecin linjakilpiä ja autoissa, joissa on jokin muu, käytetään manuaaliohjausta. PL:lläkin on vielä runsaasti autoja, joissa on Mitronin tai Vanscon valmistamat linjakilvet.


Joo tiedän, ja niissä, mitkä sillon näin oli kyllä Mobitecin kilvet.

----------


## vristo

> Joo tiedän, ja niissä, mitkä sillon näin oli kyllä Mobitecin kilvet.


HSL:n päiväkäsky on käyttää LIJ:n ohjaamia linjakilpiä aina. Vain erityisestä syystä voidaan käyttää manuaaliohjausta. Eli jos on jotain ongelmia. Omalla kohdallani mun on tarvinnut vain kerran käyttää manuaaliohjausta (viime syksyn jälkeen kun järjestelmä otettiin käyttöön), kun LIJ ei ohjannut ulkonäyttöjä oikein.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:23 ----------




> Joo tiedän, ja niissä, mitkä sillon näin oli kyllä Mobitecin kilvet.


Tarkentavana kysymyksenä haluan kysyä, että mitkä olivat nuo näkemäsi PL-autot?

----------


## LimoSWN

> HSL:n päiväkäsky on käyttää LIJ:n ohjaamia linjakilpiä aina. Vain erityisestä syystä voidaan käyttää manuaaliohjausta. Eli jos on jotain ongelmia. Omalla kohdallani mun on tarvinnut vain kerran käyttää manuaaliohjausta (viime syksyn jälkeen kun järjestelmä otettiin käyttöön), kun LIJ ei ohjannut ulkonäyttöjä oikein.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:23 ----------
> 
> Tarkentavana kysymyksenä haluan kysyä, että mitkä olivat nuo näkemäsi PL-autot?


Voinen ainakin postaa tähän kuvan facen puolelta. 
PL #710, ja LIJ. https://www.facebook.com/groups/7369...9635611059658/ Etukilvestä meni sähköt välillä, kunnes, kuljettaja keksi ratkaisun: kuvassa. 
(osa tuon kuvan on varmaan jo nähnyt. 

Manuaaliohjaukseen liittyen. PL #865 käyttää ihan samaa tekstiä, kuin ennen asennusta ( nämä keltaiset kilvet), taitaa olla myös toinen 8xx ( 1. gen. Scala)

----------


## vristo

> Voinen ainakin postaa tähän kuvan facen puolelta. 
> PL #710, ja LIJ. https://www.facebook.com/groups/7369...9635611059658/ Etukilvestä meni sähköt välillä, kunnes, kuljettaja keksi ratkaisun: kuvassa. 
> (osa tuon kuvan on varmaan jo nähnyt. 
> 
> Manuaaliohjaukseen liittyen. PL #865 käyttää ihan samaa tekstiä, kuin ennen asennusta ( nämä keltaiset kilvet), taitaa olla myös toinen 8xx ( 1. gen. Scala)


Vanhat Mitronin kilvet kummassakin, joita LIJ ei ohjaa.

----------


## 8.6

> Tarkentavana kysymyksenä haluan kysyä, että mitkä olivat nuo näkemäsi PL-autot?


En katsonut numeroita. Yhdessäkään ei ollut LCD-kilpiä. Eivätkös lähes kaikki LED-kilvet ole Mobitecin, ja voiko joku laittaa kuvia sellaisista LEd-kilvistä, jotka eivät ole Mobitecin. Ja jos on niin ehkä toisessa niistä PL-autoista on voinut olla jotkin muutkin (koska kilvet näyttivät hieman erilaisilta), jos sellaisia on, mutta muissa mainitsemissani busseissa oli ainakin Mobitec (tunnistaa kilven tekstin fontista, tosin on niitäkin Mobitecilla erilaisia).

----------


## Miska

> En katsonut numeroita. Yhdessäkään ei ollut LCD-kilpiä. Eivätkös lähes kaikki LED-kilvet ole Mobitecin, ja voiko joku laittaa kuvia sellaisista LEd-kilvistä, jotka eivät ole Mobitecin. Ja jos on niin ehkä toisessa niistä PL-autoista on voinut olla jotkin muutkin (koska kilvet näyttivät hieman erilaisilta), jos sellaisia on, mutta muissa mainitsemissani busseissa oli ainakin Mobitec (tunnistaa kilven tekstin fontista, tosin on niitäkin Mobitecilla erilaisia).


PL:n vuoden 2008 autoissa 701 - 729 on Vanscon ledikilvet. Samanlaisia linjakilpiä on myös saman ikäpolven kaukoliikennekalustossa. 

HelB:llä Vanscon kilvet tulivat muistaakseni autoihin 610 - 954, joihinkin on tosin jälkeenpäin vaihdettu Mobitecit.

----------


## Bellatrix

Tämä on pieni asia, myönnetään, mutta oikeinkirjoitussyistä minua itseäni on alkanut ottamaan ajatteluelimeen näiden uusien kilpinäyttöjen suomenkielisissä teksteissä tämä kummajainen nimeltään "via". Eli esimerkiksi: "97V Mellunmäki via Vartioharju".

Tiedän varsin hyvin itse että tällä vialla tarkoitetaan "jonkun kautta -tosin på svenska" mutta kyllä nyt näinkin Suuressa ja Mahtavassa yhtiössä kuin HSL on pitäisi oikeakielisyys ja suomenkieli olla hallussa. Ei voida (okei, sori, kyllä voidaan) olettaa että kaikki tajuaisivat mitä tällä vialla tarkoitetaan. Jos (kun?) suomenkielinen "kautta" on liian pitkä sana, määränpääteksti voitaisiin varmasti uudistaa johonkin parempaankin muotoon. Vaikkapa näin: "97V Vartioharju - Mellunmäki".

----------


## MrArakawa

Miksi noita lyhyitäkin määränpäitä, jotka mahtuisivat kerralla näkymään auton ulkokilvissä sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi, pitää vuorotella? Näyttää tyhmältä, esim. "Meilahti" ja hetken päästä "Mejlans". Mahtuisivat hyvin samanaikaisesti, suomeksi ylemmällä rivillä ja ruotsiksi alemmalla. Niin kuin ennenkin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tämä on pieni asia, myönnetään, mutta oikeinkirjoitussyistä minua itseäni on alkanut ottamaan ajatteluelimeen näiden uusien kilpinäyttöjen suomenkielisissä teksteissä tämä kummajainen nimeltään "via". Eli esimerkiksi: "97V Mellunmäki via Vartioharju".
> 
> Tiedän varsin hyvin itse että tällä vialla tarkoitetaan "jonkun kautta -tosin på svenska" mutta kyllä nyt näinkin Suuressa ja Mahtavassa yhtiössä kuin HSL on pitäisi oikeakielisyys ja suomenkieli olla hallussa. Ei voida (okei, sori, kyllä voidaan) olettaa että kaikki tajuaisivat mitä tällä vialla tarkoitetaan. Jos (kun?) suomenkielinen "kautta" on liian pitkä sana, määränpääteksti voitaisiin varmasti uudistaa johonkin parempaankin muotoon. Vaikkapa näin: "97V Vartioharju - Mellunmäki".


Selkeyden vuoksi määränpää lukee aina ylärivillä ja välipisteet alarivillä (jos niitä on) ja suomi ja ruotsi eri aikaan. Ja omasta mielestäni saa ollakin noin, vaikka via on vähän kömpelö. Se on kokonaan eri asia, että miksei voisi lukea tuolla ehdottamallasi tavalla (vaihtuvalla tekstillä suomeksi/ruotsiksi) ja sitten jos ei ole välipisteitä, niin entiseen tapaan suomi ja ruotsi päällekkäin. Mutta kun on valittu huonompi vaihtoehto, niin ei nyt sitten mielellään sotketa sitä enää lisää.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Selkeyden vuoksi määränpää lukee aina ylärivillä ja välipisteet alarivillä (jos niitä on) ja suomi ja ruotsi eri aikaan. Ja omasta mielestäni saa ollakin noin, vaikka via on vähän kömpelö. Se on kokonaan eri asia, että miksei voisi lukea tuolla ehdottamallasi tavalla (vaihtuvalla tekstillä suomeksi/ruotsiksi) ja sitten jos ei ole välipisteitä, niin entiseen tapaan suomi ja ruotsi päällekkäin. Mutta kun on valittu huonompi vaihtoehto, niin ei nyt sitten mielellään sotketa sitä enää lisää.


Ja vallitsevan huonon käytännön muuttaminen on mahdotonta? (Tyhmä kysymys. Tietenkin on.)

----------


## tlajunen

> Tiedän varsin hyvin itse että tällä vialla tarkoitetaan "jonkun kautta -tosin på svenska"


Via tarkoittaa samaa asiaa myös suomeksi. Löytyy suomenkielisistä sivistyssanakirjoista. Se on yhtä paljon suomenkielinen kuin ruotsinkielinenkin. Latinasta toki alun perin, josta levinnyt about kaikkiin länsimaisiin kieliin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Via tarkoittaa samaa asiaa myös suomeksi. Löytyy suomenkielisistä sivistyssanakirjoista. Se on yhtä paljon suomenkielinen kuin ruotsinkielinenkin. Latinasta toki alun perin, josta levinnyt about kaikkiin länsimaisiin kieliin.


Enpähän tuotakaan ole tiennyt. Toisaalta olenkin sen verran sivistymätön moukka etten sivistyssanakirjaa edes omista. Pitäisiköhän kuitenkin hankkia, sitä kun näköjään Helsingin joukkoliikennettä käyttäessä tarvitsee.

----------


## MJG

> Selkeyden vuoksi määränpää lukee aina ylärivillä ja välipisteet alarivillä (jos niitä on) ja suomi ja ruotsi eri aikaan. Ja omasta mielestäni saa ollakin noin, vaikka via on vähän kömpelö. Se on kokonaan eri asia, että miksei voisi lukea tuolla ehdottamallasi tavalla (vaihtuvalla tekstillä suomeksi/ruotsiksi) ja sitten jos ei ole välipisteitä, niin entiseen tapaan suomi ja ruotsi päällekkäin. Mutta kun on valittu huonompi vaihtoehto, niin ei nyt sitten mielellään sotketa sitä enää lisää.


Mutta mihin sitä "via"-sanaa yleensäkään tarvitaan? Jos kilvessä lukee 95 Kontula Keinutie/Mellunmäki (M), eikö se välitä osapuilleen saman informaation kuin 95 Kontula Keinutie/via Mellunmäki (M)?

Yksinkertaisin ratkaisu yleensä on toimivista ratkaisuista se paras.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mutta mihin sitä "via"-sanaa yleensäkään tarvitaan? Jos kilvessä lukee 95 Kontula Keinutie/Mellunmäki (M), eikö se välitä osapuilleen saman informaation kuin 95 Kontula Keinutie/via Mellunmäki (M)?
> 
> Yksinkertaisin ratkaisu yleensä on toimivista ratkaisuista se paras.


Omasta mielestäni se via selkeyttää linjakilvessä tarjottua infoa. Määränpää ja välipisteet on hyvä olla "selvästi" erotettuina. Eli niin kauan kun mennään nykymallilla, niin pitäisin sen vian mukana. Ehdotin jo yhtä ratkaisua, mikä olisi selkeämpi ja poistaisi via-sanan tarpeen. Toinen voisi olla määränpään näyttäminen välipisteitä isommalla fontilla (mitä rajoittaa rajallinen tila linjakilvessä). Tällöin jäisi vähemmän hukkatilaakin, kun välipisteitä ei ole. Toki tämäkään ei mielestäni ole yhtä hyvä vaihtoehto kuin ensimmäisenä ehdottamani.

Lähinnä tarkoitan siis sitä, että joko pidetään kilven kaikki elementit samoissa kohtaa ja samanlaisina sekä erotellaan määränpää ja välipisteet (kuten nykyään) tai sitten hyödynnetään kaikki tila aina joko yhtä tai kahta kieltä käyttäen (mikä olisi mielestäni paras ratkaisu). Eli joko 95 Kontula Keinutie/via Mellunmäki (M) + 95 Gårdsbacka Gungvägen/via Mellungsbacka (M) ja 95 Kontula Keinutie/(tyhjä) + 95 Gårdsbacka Gungvägen/(tyhjä) tai 95 Mellunmäki (M)-/Kontula Keinutie + 95 Mellungsbacka (M)-/Gårdsbacka Gungvägen ja 95 Kontula Keinutie/Gårdsbacka Gungvägen. Turhinta infoa linjakilvessä on kuitenkin tyhjä tila, jonka voisi hyödyntää ja näin näyttää kerralla enemmän.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pitäisiköhän kuitenkin hankkia, sitä kun näköjään Helsingin joukkoliikennettä käyttäessä tarvitsee.


Höpsis-pöpsis. Olet ymmärtänyt sanan "via" merkityksen ilman sivistyssanakirjaakin, joten miksi turhaan hankkisit sellaista?

(No, hankkiminen voi kaikesta tästä huolimatta olla mukavaa. Sivistyssanat ja niiden historia on merkittävä osa kielen historiaa, ja kertoo usein siitä mitkä eri kielialueet ovat historian saatossa olleet tekemisissä toisensa kanssa ns. sivistyneistön parissa.)

----------


## petteri

> Höpsis-pöpsis. Olet ymmärtänyt sanan "via" merkityksen ilman sivistyssanakirjaakin, joten miksi turhaan hankkisit sellaista?


Toisaalta kun Suomen kielessä ei ole ollut aikaisemmin liikennekäyttöön sopivaa kautta ilmaisua, kun postpositio "kautta" ei kylteissä ja opasteissa hyvin toimi, voihan sellaisen HSL hyvin nyt lanseerata yleisempäänkin käyttöön. Kieli muuttuu ja kehittyy ajan mukana.

----------


## JRD

Muakin on alkanut ärsyttämään tämä "vian" kanssa leikkiminen. Varsinkin lyhyillä liityntälinjoilla on mielestäni turha laittaa mitään välietappeja sinne kilpeen, tekee niistä vain kömpelön näköisiä.

Selkein ratkaisu olisi mielestäni vanhaan tapaan näin. Ja tilankäytön tulisi olla tätä luokkaa, jos välipisteitä ei näytetä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Höpsis-pöpsis. Olet ymmärtänyt sanan "via" merkityksen ilman sivistyssanakirjaakin, joten miksi turhaan hankkisit sellaista?


Olet väärässä. Olen ymmärtänyt sen vain ja ainoastaan siksi koska osaan ruotsia. Siitä, että se on vielä joku halavatun suomenkielen sivistyssanakin mulla ei ole tähän asti ollut minkäänlaista aavistuksen tapaistakaan. No, olenkinhan niin sivistynyt ihminen että lomillanikin kierrän kaikki mahdolliset kulttuuritapahtumat. Ja helekutin kaukaa  :Laughing:

----------


## antti

Ainakin minulla on vähentynyt halu käyttää joukkoliikennettä, kun nämä uudet lipuntarkastuslaitoket ovat jonkun älypään suunnittelemia. Kun arvolippuasiakas valitsee ensiksi vyöhykkeen, niin sitten pitää painaa ok ja sitten vasta saa näyttää pyörylälle lippua. Jos lippu on laitteen lähellää kun tekee aloitusrutiinia niin ei toimikaan. Kun on toisessa kädessä kassi, niin vaikeaa on. Eli ellen ole menossa Tallinnan laivalle, niin ajelen omalla kotterolla matkat.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuostakos se johtuu, että laite ei reagoi, jos kortti on lähellä laitetta. Olen yrittänyt käyttää laitetta ja olen ihmetellyt samaa kun painaa näyttöä, niin mitään ei tapahdu. 
Lähes poikkeuksetta se on ollut siis yhtä turaamista.

Kortin pitää siis olla toisessa kädessä, jos toisella tehdään valinnat ? Valintaa tekevää kädessä se on siis liian lähellä ?

No miksi tästä ei sitten mainita missään ? Kuljettajat katsovat turaamista hölmönä vieressä. Mutta en minä tämän takia siirry saastuttvaan ja ruuhkauttavaan yksityisautoon.

----------


## aulis

Itse otin jotenkin intuitiivisesti jo varhain tavaksi laittaa kortti hampaiden väliin painalluksen ajaksi. Yleensä on kuitenkin jotain muuta toisessa kädessä. Mutta pitäisihän sen lukijan osata olla menemättä sekaisin kortista.

----------


## aki

HSL:n bussinkuljettajien mitta täyttyi - uhkaavat lopettaa lipunmyynnin ensi viikolla http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...17128_u0.shtml

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

"HSL:n lipunmyynti on kaaoksessa ja sadan miljoonan euron jättiuudistus jo kolme vuotta myöhässä  HS selvitti, mikä meni pieleen"

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005338114.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

> "HSL:n lipunmyynti on kaaoksessa ja sadan miljoonan euron jättiuudistus jo kolme vuotta myöhässä  HS selvitti, mikä meni pieleen"
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005338114.html


_"Tiedon maajohtaja Ari Järvelän mukaan myöhästyminen johtuu hankkeen aikana esiin tulleista muutostarpeista ja toisaalta matkan varrella muuttuneista viranomaismääräyksistä, esimerkiksi tiukentuneista paloturvallisuusmääräyksistä."_

Anteeksi kuinka?  :Laughing: 

_"Meillä on 3 0003 500 projektia vuodessa. Valitettavasti muutamassa on hankaluuksia. Mutta 99,9 prosenttia projekteista menee täsmälleen aikataulussa ja budjetissa."_

Sellaiset pienet projektit, kuten VR:n ja HSL:n uudet lippujärjestelmät eivät kuitenkaan mahdu tuohon 99,9 prosenttiin...

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Sellaiset pienet projektit, kuten VR:n ja HSL:n uudet lippujärjestelmät eivät kuitenkaan mahdu tuohon 99,9 prosenttiin...


Samaan kiinnitin minäkin huomion. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, mikä tämän yhden promillen prosenttiosuus Tiedon asiakasprojektien kokonaisliikevaihdosta on? Kaikella kunnioituksella _Tieto_, mutta promillen osuus kaikista projekteistanne voi merkitä maineellenne enemmän kuin kaikki muut projektit yhteensä. Arvoisa Tieto, miten tämä pikkuruinen promille projekteista on mennyt noin niin kuin omasta mielestänne?

Ohessa taannoinen _Suomen Kuvalehden_ juttu aiheesta "*Näin VR sotki lippujärjestelmänsä  Miksi it-projektit epäonnistuvat?*".

----------


## hmikko

Tuon 99,9:n voi kyllä suoralta kädelta sanoa olevan puhdasta kukkua, ja pitäisin aika paljon kertovana, että Tiedon johtaja yrittää tämmöistä syöttää. Paljon pienempikin onnistumisprosentti olisi todella merkittävä saavutus ohjelmistoalalla, jolla näiden asioiden hallinta on tunnetusti vaikeaa. Tai tietty voihan sitä aina määritellä niin, että kunhan viiteentoista kertaan lykätyssä takarajassa pysytään, niin ollaan ajoissa.

----------


## PepeB

> _"Tiedon maajohtaja Ari Järvelän mukaan myöhästyminen johtuu hankkeen aikana esiin tulleista muutostarpeista ja toisaalta matkan varrella muuttuneista viranomaismääräyksistä, esimerkiksi tiukentuneista paloturvallisuusmääräyksistä."_
> 
> Anteeksi kuinka? 
> 
> _"Meillä on 3 0003 500 projektia vuodessa. Valitettavasti muutamassa on hankaluuksia. Mutta 99,9 prosenttia projekteista menee täsmälleen aikataulussa ja budjetissa."_
> 
> Sellaiset pienet projektit, kuten VR:n ja HSL:n uudet lippujärjestelmät eivät kuitenkaan mahdu tuohon 99,9 prosenttiin...


Samat itseäni huvitti, kun luin tuon Järvelän vastauksen.  :Laughing: 
Että mitkä paloturvallisuusvaatimukset?

----------


## Salomaa

Jos nämä laitteet ovat niitä, johin liittyy uusi sininen kortinlukija, niin olen viime aikoina havainnut että viallisten laitteiden osuus on varsin suuri. Usein kuski viittaa vain astumaan kyytiin. Mutta en liene ainoa joka havainnot on tehnyt

----------


## vristo

Uusin linjakilpipäivitys LIJ-linjakilpiin:

----------


## APH

Nyt aletaan olemaan jo ihan fiksulla tasolla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hyvä parannus, mutta nyt sitten jos teksti on kahdella rivillä tai linjalla on iso numero/pitkä määränpää, teksti on melkoisen pientä, jota saa tihrustaa kunnolla.

----------


## Prompter

Kerrassaan mainio uudistus! Nyt vielä kaikki 13 pikseliä korkeat fontit käyttöön, kun niitä on ainakin kolmea leveyttä: 11, jota käytetään jo takakilvessä, 9 eli tuo vriston kuvassa oleva ja 7. Ja miksei korkeammatkin kilven salliessa. Aitoa dynaamisuutta kilpiin!

Kyseessä on kuitenkin ehdottomasti paremman näköinen kilpi kuin ennen.

----------


## vristo

Jossain tapauksissa näyttää vähän hassulta:

----------


## killerpop

Kauampa tähänkin uudistukseen meni aikaa, johan tässä on saanut suorastaan hävetä monien bussien kilvitystä.

Hyvä esimerkkikuva siitä, miten asiat voi hoitaa järkevästi ja virkamiesmäisesti: http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradan...php?photo=2202  edessä kulkeva auto kertoo kahdella kielellä saman määränpään, järkevän kokoisilla kirjaimilla, kun takanatuleva hukkaa yli 50% linjakilvestään.

----------


## Gulf

Hauska muuten kun noin vuosi takaperin kyselin kilpitekstin fontin muuttamisesta, niin se ei kuulemma ole mahdollista... Erittäin hyvä, että se muutos on nyt saatu. Se mikä itselläni pistää vielä häiritsevästi silmään on, että Suomenkielinen teksti on kilvessä vain 3sek kerrallaan kun taas Ruotsiksi 6sek kerrallaan...

----------


## Lexa99

> Hauska muuten kun noin vuosi takaperin kyselin kilpitekstin fontin muuttamisesta, niin se ei kuulemma ole mahdollista... Erittäin hyvä, että se muutos on nyt saatu. Se mikä itselläni pistää vielä häiritsevästi silmään on, että Suomenkielinen teksti on kilvessä vain 3sek kerrallaan kun taas Ruotsiksi 6sek kerrallaan...


Just kiinnitin samaan huomiota Vuokissa Tammelundin Vetelän näytöillä. Ja pakko myöntää että esim. 'Östra Centrum(M)' tai 'Gårdsbackabågen' on kyllä aivan käsittämättöman pienellä fontilla...

----------


## Prompter

> Just kiinnitin samaan huomiota Vuokissa Tammelundin Vetelän näytöillä. Ja pakko myöntää että esim. 'Östra Centrum(M)' tai 'Gårdsbackabågen' on kyllä aivan käsittämättöman pienellä fontilla...


Saisihan nuo suhteellisen suurella fontilla, jos vaan fonttikirjastoa tarpeeksi selailisi...

----------


## Karosa

> Hyvä esimerkkikuva siitä, miten asiat voi hoitaa järkevästi ja virkamiesmäisesti


Allekirjoittanut ohjelmoinut kyseisenkin linjakilven.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zambo

> Saisihan nuo suhteellisen suurella fontilla, jos vaan fonttikirjastoa tarpeeksi selailisi...
> 
> Liite 2766


550/560 busseissa on muuten seudun surkeimmat linjanumerot, kun kilven värillisen osan leveys on niin kapea. Jos värikilpiä haluaisi kunnolla hyödyntää, niin runkolinjoilla pitäisi olla 1 tai 2 numeroiset linjatunnukset.

----------


## PepeB

> 550/560 busseissa on muuten seudun surkeimmat linjanumerot, kun kilven värillisen osan leveys on niin kapea. Jos värikilpiä haluaisi kunnolla hyödyntää, niin runkolinjoilla pitäisi olla 1 tai 2 numeroiset linjatunnukset.


Vai liekö kyseessä vain haluttomuus tehdä asialle jotain (hintalappu)?

----------


## melfstro

> Hyvä esimerkkikuva siitä, miten asiat voi hoitaa järkevästi ja virkamiesmäisesti: http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradan...php?photo=2202  edessä kulkeva auto kertoo kahdella kielellä saman määränpään, järkevän kokoisilla kirjaimilla, kun takanatuleva hukkaa yli 50% linjakilvestään.


Onko ruotsinkielisillä parempi näkö, vai mihin tuo "hyvyys" perustuu? 
Nyt viime viikon päivityksen jälkeen näkyy tosiaan LIJ-kilvityksissä vuorotellen esim. tuo Kamppi / Kampen isolla keskitettynä. Pienimmän etukilpien fontin kanssa on sitten ryssitty jotain, tekstit kun ovat nyt vain nyhden pikselin levyiset, kuten vriston kuvassa tuo "Järnvägstorget". Tosin linjojen 550/560 kilvissä tuota ilmiötä ei näyttäisi olevan.

----------


## Lexa99

> Onko ruotsinkielisillä parempi näkö, vai mihin tuo "hyvyys" perustuu? 
> Nyt viime viikon päivityksen jälkeen näkyy tosiaan LIJ-kilvityksissä vuorotellen esim. tuo Kamppi / Kampen isolla keskitettynä. Pienimmän etukilpien fontin kanssa on sitten ryssitty jotain, tekstit kun ovat nyt vain nyhden pikselin levyiset, kuten vriston kuvassa tuo "Järnvägstorget". Tosin linjojen 550/560 kilvissä tuota ilmiötä ei näyttäisi olevan.


En ole 100% varma asiasta, mutta havaintojen perusteella vaikuttaisi noissa keskitetyissä määränpää-teksteissä olevan vaihtoehtoina vain se 1px leveä fontti tai tuo mainitsemasi isompi fonttikoko, jolloin siis teksti pienentyy aika rajusti jos se ei mahdu isolla fontilla. Pystyykö joku varmistamaan/kumoamaan tämän?

----------


## antti

Vaikka olenkin eläkevaari, niin tuli luvattua paikata kuskipulaa Transdev-Espoossa elokuun puolivälistä pariksi kuukaudeksi, mutta nyt on sopimusta jatkettu tammikuun alkuun ja hassuja huhuja liikkuu ettei sekään riittäisi. saa nähdä. Espoon varikolla 60 % rahastuskoneista on Buscomeja ja loput LIJ-laitteita. Oma ja useimman työkaverin kanta on että Buscom on paljon parempi. LIJ:llä pysäkillä olo kestää kauemmin, kun moni asiakas ihmettelee mitenkäs tätä taas käytettiinkään. Voi tietysti olla, etten ole täysin tajunnut LIJ:n hienoutta.  :Smile:

----------


## kallio843

> Vaikka olenkin eläkevaari, niin tuli luvattua paikata kuskipulaa Transdev-Espoossa elokuun puolivälistä pariksi kuukaudeksi, mutta nyt on sopimusta jatkettu tammikuun alkuun ja hassuja huhuja liikkuu ettei sekään riittäisi. saa nähdä.


No ainakin 2.1 asti vähintään länsimetron korvausliikenne on, alkoi metro sitten huomenna tai joulukuussa. Jos metro alkaisi juuri tammikuun alussa niin todennäköisesti HSL ajaa ainakin muutaman viikon päällekkäin. LIJ ja Länsimetron aloitus kulkee aika lailla käsikkäin, eli jos länsimetro myöhästyy niin myöhästyy myös LIJ.

----------


## aki

http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...a-osalla-matka

HSL:n hallituksen jäsen, Vantaalainen valtuutettu Sirpa Kauppinen (vihr.) arvostelee tulevaa vyöhykemallia joka asettaa Vantaalaiset epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan kun matka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin maksaa tulevaisuudessa tuplasti enemmän kuin Myyrmäestä.

Oletushintojen mukaan suurimmalla osalla Vantaalaisista matka Helsinkiin kallistuu roimasti. Kauppinen ennakoi että kertamatka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin voi nousta jopa euroja.
Kauppisen mielestä koko malli pitäisikin viedä uudestaan lausunnoille ja rukata sitä niin, että koko Vantaa kuuluisi samaan B-vyöhykkeeseen. Näin lippuhinta olisi halvempi, selkeä ja sama kaikille asukkaille.

Kylläpä Kauppinen herää myöhään tähän uudistukseen jota on suunniteltu vuositolkulla. Muistaakseni myös Espoossa aikanaan haluttiin koko kaupungin kuuluvan samaan B-vyöhykkeeseen mutta ajatuksesta luovuttiin kun tämä olisi merkinnyt kuntaosuuden tuntuvaa kasvattamista.

Käsittääkseni uusi A-B-vyöhyke tulee olemaan jonkin verran kalliimpi kuin nykyinen sisäinen lippu ja A-B-C-vyöhyke noudattelee nykyisen seutulipun hintaa. Eiköhän ne Vantaan Itä -ja Pohjoisosien lippuhinnatkin siis pysy lähes ennallaan.
Tätä pakettia nyt ei pidä enää missään nimessä lähteä repimään auki. Ihmiset ovat jo muutenkin tuskastuneita Länsimetron ja lippu-uudistuksen vuosikausien viivästymiseen.

----------


## MaxiBus1975

> http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...a-osalla-matka
> 
> HSL:n hallituksen jäsen, Vantaalainen valtuutettu Sirpa Kauppinen (vihr.) arvostelee tulevaa vyöhykemallia joka asettaa Vantaalaiset epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan kun matka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin maksaa tulevaisuudessa tuplasti enemmän kuin Myyrmäestä.
> 
> Oletushintojen mukaan suurimmalla osalla Vantaalaisista matka Helsinkiin kallistuu roimasti. Kauppinen ennakoi että kertamatka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin voi nousta jopa euroja.
> Kauppisen mielestä koko malli pitäisikin viedä uudestaan lausunnoille ja rukata sitä niin, että koko Vantaa kuuluisi samaan B-vyöhykkeeseen. Näin lippuhinta olisi halvempi, selkeä ja sama kaikille asukkaille.
> 
> Kylläpä Kauppinen herää myöhään tähän uudistukseen jota on suunniteltu vuositolkulla. Muistaakseni myös Espoossa aikanaan haluttiin koko kaupungin kuuluvan samaan B-vyöhykkeeseen mutta ajatuksesta luovuttiin kun tämä olisi merkinnyt kuntaosuuden tuntuvaa kasvattamista.
> 
> ...


Samaa mieltä. Totta kai kaikki ajattelevat itsensä kannalta, mutta kun fakta on se, etteivät kaikki voi A vyöhykkeen hinnalla matkustaa. Ihan hyvältä siis vaikuttaa. Koko HSL on mielestäni melko huono verrattuna suuren maailman liikenneyhtiöihin, mutta hyvin ne ovat silti pärjänneet melko pienellä rahalla. Kaikissa isoissa projekteissa tulee virheitä ja lisäkustannuksia, aina, kaikkialla. Nyt kuitenkin aletaan olla loppusuoralla niin vieköön sitten kunnialla maaliin asti. Omasta mielestä nuo via merkinnät ovat erinomaiset, sillä no vaikka nyt esimerkiksi pitkä ja hidas linja 195 kohdalla Kamppi tuskin on jokaisen Latokaskesta nousevan päämäärä, joten on hyvä että ilmaistaan tärkeimmät välipaikat, kuten Olari Tapiola ja Meilahti. Vaihtuuko muuten aina via kohdalla lukeva välipiste tietyn pysäkin jälkeen vai miten homma toimii? LIJ automaatit ovat mielestäni tyylikkäitä ja hyvin asiansa ajavia uudessa kaarimallissa. Toki OK painelu on vähän hidasta, mutta itse suoriudun siitä muutamassa sekunnissa niin eiköhän ihmiset totu. Itseä vähän huvittaa kun monet runttaavat automaattia ja alkavat panikoida vaikka systeemi on aika yksinkertainen loppujen lopuksi. Lippuautomaatit sun muut toimii hyvin, joskin maksuvaihtoehdot voisivat olla vähän monipuolisemmat. Uusi reittiopas nyt ei ole mikään kedon kaunein kukkanen, mutta ajaa asiansa kuitenkin.

Yksi mihin petyin vähän enemmän oli matkan aikainen matkustajainformaatio. Busseissa näkyy nyt vain kellonaika ja seuraava pysäkki keulassa ja no kuulutukset sitten joskus. Mallia olisi voinut ottaa vaikka Tukholmasta, jonka busseissa on edessä ja keskellä infotaulu. Niistä selviää mm. bussin seuraavat pysäkit, vaihtomahdollisuudet ja vaihtoajat, saapumisajat, kuulutukset jne. Myös suurimmassa osassa pysäkeistä löytyy kuulutukset. Lippujen osto ja matkustus on tehty älyttömän helpoksi, luotettavaksi ja vaivattomaksi. Toki siellä liputkin ovat hiukan hintavempia. Lisäksi höslän pitäisi tehdä oikeasti ''kunnon'' reittikartta

Silti omasta mielestä ihan hyvältä vaikuttava ja onnistunut projekti, vaikka puutteitakin toki löytyy.

----------


## tohpeeri

Oli miten oli mutta minusta Tikkurila pitäisi kuulua samaan vyöhykkeeseen Helsingin kanssa. Tuntuu kummalta, että Helsingistä pääsee halvemmalla Myyrmäkeen ja Länsimäkeen mutta, että Tikkurilaan meno maksaa enemmän. Onko se tosiaan niin paljon kauempana. Aikanaan näistä vyöhykkeistä pidettiin esitelmiä siellä täällä ja esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäellä esitelmöitsijä väitti, että Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin maksaa saman verran kuin Myyrmäestä.

----------


## Makke93

> Tuntuu kummalta, että Helsingistä pääsee halvemmalla Myyrmäkeen ja Länsimäkeen mutta, että Tikkurilaan meno maksaa enemmän. Onko se tosiaan niin paljon kauempana.


Mittasin Google Earthilla, että keskustasta Myyrmäkeen on 11km ja 14,5km Tikkurilaan linnuntietä. Myyrmäen suunnalla B-C raja kulkee Vehkalan aseman eteläpuolelta, jonne on sama 14,5km.

----------


## kallio843

Vantaalla on ollut vaikka kuinka kauan aikaa vaikuttaa vyöhykkeiden rajoihin. Tosiasia on se että jos Vantaalla olisi hirveä hinku saada koko kunta samalle vyöhykkeelle niin se toki olisi mahdollista. Niin kuin Rautarouva Rihtniemi sanoi niin siinä on kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Joko palveluita karsitaan haja-asutusalueella tai Vantaan kuntaosuutta kasvatetaan. Vantaan taloustilanne taitaa olla se että ilman kunnallisveron nostoa ainakaan jälkimmäinen ei onnistu. Myöskään se ei taida tulla kyseeseen että esimerkiksi Kivistön pohjoispuolella tulisi bussiliikenteen aika kovaa karsintaa. Se kun tuntuu jo nyt olevan eräiden asukkaiden mielestä aika olematonta. Se että tälläistä retardia löytyi vihreistä ei varmaan yllätä ketään foorumia lukevaa.

----------


## SD202

> http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...a-osalla-matka
> 
> HSL:n hallituksen jäsen, Vantaalainen valtuutettu Sirpa Kauppinen (vihr.) arvostelee tulevaa vyöhykemallia joka asettaa Vantaalaiset epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan kun matka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin maksaa tulevaisuudessa tuplasti enemmän kuin Myyrmäestä.


Tuo juttu ilmestyi tosiaan eilisessä Vantaan Sanomien paperiversiossa. Yksi kohta kiinnitti huomioni:
"Kehärataa ei huomioida mallissa. Tikkurilasta menee juna 13 minuutissa Helsingin keskustaan samalla tiheydellä kuin metro Espooseen."
Tikkurilasta pääsee tosiaan 13 minuutissa Helsingin keskustaan, mutta silloin täytyy hypätä R- tai Z-junaan. Ne taitavat kulkea yhteensä kolme kertaa tunnissa. Kaupunkiradan junat kulkevat erinomaisella tiheydellä, mutta matka-aika Tikkurilasta Helsingin keskustaan on junasta riippuen 18 tai 21 minuuttia...

----------


## iiko

> Yksi mihin petyin vähän enemmän oli matkan aikainen matkustajainformaatio. Busseissa näkyy nyt vain kellonaika ja seuraava pysäkki keulassa ja no kuulutukset sitten joskus. Mallia olisi voinut ottaa vaikka Tukholmasta, jonka busseissa on edessä ja keskellä infotaulu. Niistä selviää mm. bussin seuraavat pysäkit, vaihtomahdollisuudet ja vaihtoajat, saapumisajat, kuulutukset jne. Myös suurimmassa osassa pysäkeistä löytyy kuulutukset. Lippujen osto ja matkustus on tehty älyttömän helpoksi, luotettavaksi ja vaivattomaksi. Toki siellä liputkin ovat hiukan hintavempia. Lisäksi höslän pitäisi tehdä oikeasti ''kunnon'' reittikartta


Jos tarkoitat, että Tukholmassa on kalliimmat liput, niin sehän ei pidä paikkaansa: Muistaakseni ovat taas poistaneet kaikki vyöhykkeet ja SL Access -kortilla ajat hintaan 30 kruunua läpi koko alueen. Halpaa tuo minusta on.

----------


## Samppa

> http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...a-osalla-matka
> 
> HSL:n hallituksen jäsen, Vantaalainen valtuutettu Sirpa Kauppinen (vihr.) arvostelee tulevaa vyöhykemallia joka asettaa Vantaalaiset epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan kun matka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin maksaa tulevaisuudessa tuplasti enemmän kuin Myyrmäestä.
> 
> Oletushintojen mukaan suurimmalla osalla Vantaalaisista matka Helsinkiin kallistuu roimasti. Kauppinen ennakoi että kertamatka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin voi nousta jopa euroja.
> Kauppisen mielestä koko malli pitäisikin viedä uudestaan lausunnoille ja rukata sitä niin, että koko Vantaa kuuluisi samaan B-vyöhykkeeseen. Näin lippuhinta olisi halvempi, selkeä ja sama kaikille asukkaille.
> 
> Kylläpä Kauppinen herää myöhään tähän uudistukseen jota on suunniteltu vuositolkulla. Muistaakseni myös Espoossa aikanaan haluttiin koko kaupungin kuuluvan samaan B-vyöhykkeeseen mutta ajatuksesta luovuttiin kun tämä olisi merkinnyt kuntaosuuden tuntuvaa kasvattamista.
> 
> ...


Uutisessa suurin ongelma näyttää olevan se, että osalla vantaalaisia matkan hinta puolittuu. Myyrmäestä, Malminkartanosta ja Vantaankoskelta pääsee jatkossa puoleen hintaan Helsinkiin. Siis kateus eli oikeudenmukaisuus taas kerran.

----------


## markus1979

> HSL:n hallituksen jäsen, Vantaalainen valtuutettu Sirpa Kauppinen (vihr.) arvostelee tulevaa vyöhykemallia joka asettaa Vantaalaiset epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan kun matka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin maksaa tulevaisuudessa tuplasti enemmän kuin Myyrmäestä.


On vaikea taas ymmärtää miten TUO on epätasa-arvoinen tilanne. Onhan paljon reilumpaa, että lähempänä keskustaa asuvat (Tapiola, Leppävaara, Myyrmäki, Malmi, Itäkeskus) maksavat kaikki yhdessä pienempää hintaa kuin kauempana (esim Tikkurila) asuvat. 

Ihan hyvä peruste hinnan määräytymiselle on matkan pituus, vyöhykemalli ehdotetussa muodossa on järkevä.

Tasa-arvoisuutta huomioitaessa kannattaisi myös miettiä onko esimerkiksi asumiskustannukset kehä kolmosen ulkopuolella sen verran edullisemmat, että se moninkertaisesti tasoittaa tarpeen hankkia ylimääräinen vyöhyke lippuun. Ja mitä nyt ymmärsin, tuo ABC-lippu on hinnaltaan lähinnä nykyistä seutulippua, joten hinta ei edes nouse.

Ihmettelen korkeintaan sitä, miksi pelkästään ytimessä liikkumiseen ei voisi olla edullisempaa A-vyöhykkeen lippua. Tällähän voisi korvata ratikkalipun ja se sallisi myös lyhyet pyrähdykset metrolla ja bussilla.

Tämä voisi olla myös pääsääntöisesti riittävä lipputuote turisteille, joilla ei ole lähiöihin asiaa. Vitosen päivä olis passeli hinta.

----------


## MJG

> http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...a-osalla-matka
> 
> HSL:n hallituksen jäsen, Vantaalainen valtuutettu Sirpa Kauppinen (vihr.) arvostelee tulevaa vyöhykemallia joka asettaa Vantaalaiset epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan kun matka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin maksaa tulevaisuudessa tuplasti enemmän kuin Myyrmäestä.
> 
> Oletushintojen mukaan suurimmalla osalla Vantaalaisista matka Helsinkiin kallistuu roimasti. Kauppinen ennakoi että kertamatka Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin voi nousta jopa euroja.
> Kauppisen mielestä koko malli pitäisikin viedä uudestaan lausunnoille ja rukata sitä niin, että koko Vantaa kuuluisi samaan B-vyöhykkeeseen. Näin lippuhinta olisi halvempi, selkeä ja sama kaikille asukkaille.
> 
> Kylläpä Kauppinen herää myöhään tähän uudistukseen jota on suunniteltu vuositolkulla. Muistaakseni myös Espoossa aikanaan haluttiin koko kaupungin kuuluvan samaan B-vyöhykkeeseen mutta ajatuksesta luovuttiin kun tämä olisi merkinnyt kuntaosuuden tuntuvaa kasvattamista.
> 
> ...


Ryssityt mallit revitaan auki ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

Esitetyssä vyöhykemallissa on kaksi fundamentaalia ongelmaa:

1) Kuvitelma, että kaikki ovat matkalla Helsingin keskustaan.
2) Kuvitelma, että matkan kustannus on suoraan verrannollinen matkan pituuteen.

Kohdasta 2) syntyvät Helsingin seudulle tunnusomaiset erittäin korkeat rajakustannukset vyöhykkeen ylityksistä. Jos rajakustannus olisi maltillinen esimerkiksi Berliinin tapaan, vyöhykkeistä ei juuri mussutusta kuulisi.

HSL:n kuluista on operointikuluja 75% ja operointikuluista vain noin 30% kilometriperustaisia. Eli matkan pituuden osuus kustannuksista on hieman runsaat 20%. Tällä on vaikea perustella sellaisia 70%:n hinnannousua vyöhykerajan ylityksistä.

Jos kaikilla olisi saman hintainen lippu, HSL:n 670 miljoonan vuosikustannus 50%:n subventiotasolla nykyprofililla (350 milj matkaa, 2500 milj km) kyettäisiin kattamaan lipun hinnalla 0,75 euroa per matka + 0,0302 euroa per kilometri. Vasta noin 35 kilometrin matka maksaisi tuplaten verrattuna viiteen kilometriin. Kuten nähdään, vain kertaalleen subventoitu kustannustaso ennen päällekkäisiä subventioita on aivan eri luokkaa kuin mitä hinnastosta luemme. Nykymalli, jossa puolisatunnaista matkustajaa pidetään lähinnä roistona ja sakkorahalähteenä, vastaa huutoonsa ja karkottaa puolisatunnaiset matkustajat kauas pois. Ja aiheuttaa vyöhykemalliin kohdistuvaa meteliä.

Jako kiinteisiin ja muuttuviin kustannuksiin on toki joiltain osalta yliyksinkertaistus. Esimerkiksi keskusta-alueen lyhyet ratikkamatkat ovat kaikkein kalleimmat, koska ne määrittävät kapasiteettitarpeen.

----------


## hylje

HSL:n lipputulot tulevat matkaan oikeuttavien lippujen myynnistä. Täten ihanteellinen linja myy mahdollisimman paljon eri matkoja aikayksikköä kohti. Tälläinen linja on kuormitettu ja palvelee ajallisesti lyhyitä matkoja, jolloin sama kulkuvälineen kapasiteetti kuljettaa samassa ajassa enemmän matkoja. Kysyntää on lisäksi suurin piirtein saman verran molempiin suuntiin, suurimman osan vuorokaudesta. Esimerkiksi ratikat ovat tälläistä palvelua puhtaimmillaan.

Vastaavasti pitkä seutubussilinja on kalleinta palvelua, mitä HSL-alueella löytyy. Keskimääräinen matka on pitkä, kysyntä painottuu yksisuuntaisesti ruuhka-aikoihin ja velvoitepalvelua matalan kysynnän aikaan on paljon. Eli tyhjiä penkkejä kuljetetaan paljon ja ne vähätkin matkustajat ovat kyydissä pitkään.

Liikennejärjestelmän tarkastelu yhtenä klimppinä hävittää tälläiset tärkeät eroavaisuudet erilaisten linjojen matkustusprofiilissa ja kannattavuudessa, ja johtaa helposti vääriin johtopäätöksiin.

----------


## petteri

> Ryssityt mallit revitaan auki ennemmin tai myöhemmin.
> 
> Esitetyssä vyöhykemallissa on kaksi fundamentaalia ongelmaa:
> 
> 1) Kuvitelma, että kaikki ovat matkalla Helsingin keskustaan.
> 2) Kuvitelma, että matkan kustannus on suoraan verrannollinen matkan pituuteen.
> 
> Kohdasta 2) syntyvät Helsingin seudulle tunnusomaiset erittäin korkeat rajakustannukset vyöhykkeen ylityksistä. Jos rajakustannus olisi maltillinen esimerkiksi Berliinin tapaan, vyöhykkeistä ei juuri mussutusta kuulisi.


Nykyinen korkea hintaero kaupunkien sisäisen ja seutulipun välillä ei johdu suoraan kustannuksista, vaan osin myös subventioasteesta. Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen 30 päivän lipun laskennalliset kustannukset ovat ennen subventiota noin 115 euroa per matkustaja ja seutuliikenteen(seutulipun) noin 165 euroa per matkustaja. Seutuliikenteen tuottamiskustannus on siis noin 50 % korkeampi kuin sisäisessä liikenteessä.

Kun Helsingin sisäistä lippua tuetaan julkisista varoista noin 52 % lipun hinnasta ja seutulippua noin 35 % eli molempia euromääräisesti samalla summalla noin 60 euroa kuussa, asiakkaalle 30 päivän lipun myyntihinnaksi tulee 55 ja 107 euroa eli joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle seutulippu maksaakin 95 % enemmän kuin sisäinen lippu.

Jos subventointiaste olisi prosentteina sama, rajakustannus vyöhykkeiden ylityksestä ei olisi yhtä korkea kuin nykyään.

----------


## MaxiBus1975

> Ryssityt mallit revitaan auki ennemmin tai myöhemmin.
> 
> Esitetyssä vyöhykemallissa on kaksi fundamentaalia ongelmaa:
> 
> 1) Kuvitelma, että kaikki ovat matkalla Helsingin keskustaan.
> 2) Kuvitelma, että matkan kustannus on suoraan verrannollinen matkan pituuteen.
> 
> Kohdasta 2) syntyvät Helsingin seudulle tunnusomaiset erittäin korkeat rajakustannukset vyöhykkeen ylityksistä. Jos rajakustannus olisi maltillinen esimerkiksi Berliinin tapaan, vyöhykkeistä ei juuri mussutusta kuulisi.
> 
> ...



En nyt ymmärrä miten kaarimallissa mitenkään nykyistä enemmän painotetaan matkoja keskustaan. Kaarimalli on paljon nykyistä järkevämpi, sillä nykyään esimerkiksi Tapiolasta pääsee Kalajärvelle n. 1,5 tunnin päähän hintaan 2.18, kun taas 5 minuutin päähän Ruoholahteen tulisi maksaa kaksinkertainen hinta. Kaarimallissa tämä taas kääntyisi päälaelleen ja matkasta maksetaan suhteessa sen todellisiin kustannuksiin, eikä kuntarajoihin.

----------


## EVhki

HSL:n tiedotteesta löytyi tieto, että vyöhykemalli otetaan tämänhetkisen arvion mukaan käyttöön kesällä 2018.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> HSL:n tiedotteesta löytyi tieto, että vyöhykemalli otetaan tämänhetkisen arvion mukaan käyttöön kesällä 2018.


Onko kukaan järjestänyt vielä arvausäänestystä milloin LIJ 2014 -hankkeen mukainen vyöhykemalli oikeasti otetaan käyttöön? Onhan sitä joku muukin softaprojekti venynyt ja venynyt...

----------


## aki

> Onko kukaan järjestänyt vielä arvausäänestystä milloin LIJ 2014 -hankkeen mukainen vyöhykemalli oikeasti otetaan käyttöön? Onhan sitä joku muukin softaprojekti venynyt ja venynyt...


Korttilataamisen kilpailutus on poikinut valituksia. Finanssivalvonnan linjauksen perusteella HSL on valinnut laittoman tekniikan https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10061182. HSL valitsi viime Joulukuussa verkkopankkipalvelun toteuttajaksi Ruotsalaisen Trustly Ab:n. Se käyttää maksusovelluksessaan niin sanottua screen scraping-tekniikkaa. Vain kuukausi HSL:n hallituksen hankintapäätöksen jälkeen finanssivalvonta linjasi, että kyseistä tekniikkaa ei voi käyttää Suomessa, koska se on vastoin kansallista maksupalvelulakia http://www.finanssivalvonta.fi/fi/Sa...s/01_2018.aspx. Verkkopankkilataamisen aikataulu on myös kytköksissä uuteen vyöhykeperusteiseen tariffiuudistukseen sekä kokonaan uuteen matkakorttiin.

----------


## EVhki

Hesarissa juttua aiheeseen liittyen. Jutussa arvioidaan korttien vaihdon tapahtuvan keväällä ja vyöhykemallin tulevan käyttöön joko syysliikenteen alussa tai ensi vuoden alussa. Yhtenä syynä lykätä uudistusta syksystä pidemmälle olisi palvelupisteiden ruuhkaisuus syksyllä opiskelija-alennusten vuoksi (korttien vaihtaminen on toinen viivytystä mahdollisesti aiheuttava tekijä). Lisäksi jutussa käydään läpi Espoon ja Vantaan näkemyksiä vyöhykerajoista ja puidaan lippujen hintoja (joita ei siis ole vielä päätetty).

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Hesarissa juttua aiheeseen liittyen. Jutussa arvioidaan korttien vaihdon tapahtuvan keväällä ja vyöhykemallin tulevan käyttöön joko syysliikenteen alussa tai ensi vuoden alussa. Yhtenä syynä lykätä uudistusta syksystä pidemmälle olisi palvelupisteiden ruuhkaisuus syksyllä opiskelija-alennusten vuoksi (korttien vaihtaminen on toinen viivytystä mahdollisesti aiheuttava tekijä). Lisäksi jutussa käydään läpi Espoon ja Vantaan näkemyksiä vyöhykerajoista ja puidaan lippujen hintoja (joita ei siis ole vielä päätetty).


Helpottaisi työmatkan verovähennysten tekemistä jos tuollaiset muutokset tulisivat voimaan vuoden vaihteessa...

Onkohan muuten noiden matkakorttien vaihtamisesta ollut jo jotain infoa tai päätöksiä? Itsehän käytän matkakorttia satunnaisesti, ja kunhan saan arvon käytettyä niin siirryn kokonaan mobiililippuihin. Minun ei siis kannattaisi vaihtaa matkakorttia uuteen fyysiseen korttiin, mutta toisaalta jos vaihtaminen on ilmaista niin miksipä en hakisi semmoista? Toisaalta jos saisin jonkin sortin hyvitystä siitä että luovun vanhasta enkä ota uudenmallista korttia, niin sittenhän toki tekisin niin.

----------


## EVhki

HS: _HSL:n uuden lippujärjestelmän kustannukset nousevat miljoonilla euroilla yli budjetoidun  asennukset valmistuvat kaksi vuotta myöhässä_

Jutun mukaan lippujärjestelmän budjetti ylittyy noin 8 miljoonaa euroa. Jutun mukaan HSL pitää ylitystä kohtuullisena.




> Ohjelmistotalo Tieto ei perjantaina vastannut HS:n haastattelupyyntöön HSL:n lippujärjestelmän hinnasta. Tiedon kansainvälisen viestinnän apulaisjohtajan Kia Haringin sähköpostin mukaan emme kommentoi asiakaskohtaisia yksityiskohtia tällä tavalla.
> 
> HSL:n lippujärjestelmän asennustyöt ovat valmistumassa lähikuukausien aikana. Uusien kortinlukijoiden ja kuljettajapäätteiden asennuksia puuttuu vielä seitsemältä kehyskuntien U-bussilinjalta sekä muutamista muista busseista.

----------


## petteri

Kustannukset eivät minusta ole LIJ 2014 hankkeen varsinainen ongelma, vaan se, että se on vuosikausia myöhässä aikataulusta eikä taida myöskään täyttää kaikkia tämän päivän tarpeita.

----------


## junabongari

> Hesarissa juttua aiheeseen liittyen. Jutussa arvioidaan korttien vaihdon tapahtuvan keväällä ja vyöhykemallin tulevan käyttöön joko syysliikenteen alussa tai ensi vuoden alussa. Yhtenä syynä lykätä uudistusta syksystä pidemmälle olisi palvelupisteiden ruuhkaisuus syksyllä opiskelija-alennusten vuoksi (korttien vaihtaminen on toinen viivytystä mahdollisesti aiheuttava tekijä). Lisäksi jutussa käydään läpi Espoon ja Vantaan näkemyksiä vyöhykerajoista ja puidaan lippujen hintoja (joita ei siis ole vielä päätetty).


Jutussa on ainakin yksi väite, joka ei kestä päivänvaloa:




> Kahden isoimman alueen eli AB-vyöhykkeen ja BC-vyöhykkeen lippujen hintojen pitää olla samat. Matkustaja ostaa aina kahden vyöhykkeen lipun, jonka hinta asettunee kaupunkien nykyisten sisäisten lipunhintojen tasolle.


Miten ihmeessä AB-lipun hinta voi asettua Helsingin sisäisen lipun hinnan tasolle, kun se kattaa Helsingin lisäksi puolet Espoosta (Matinkylään asti) ja Länsi-Vantaan (Vantaankoskelle asti).
Samoin miten BC-lipun hinta voi asettua Vantaan sisäisen lipun hinnan tasolle, kun sillä pääsee Vantaan lisäksi myös Espooseen ja Helsinkiin (keskustaa lukuunottamatta).
Useita nykyisiä seutumatkoja korvautuu "sisäisillä matkoilla" ja lipputulot laskevat, ellei hintoja nosteta.

Kyseisten lippujen hinnat tulevat nousemaan varmasti nykyisestä 55/kk:sta. Vain HSL tietää, kuinka paljon.

----------


## antti

Jotain hyvääkin taitaa uudesta vyöhykejaosta seurata. Itse asustan Pihlajistossa ja kun jatkossa menen lentokentälle selviän halvimmalla maksulla, kun nyt pitää ostaa seutulippu.  Eräs naiskuljettaja kertoi, mitä kirjaimet LIJ tarkoittaa = eli "Luuserin innovaation jätös"  :Smile:

----------


## Tardolus

> Allekirjoittanut ohjelmoinut kyseisenkin linjakilven.


Nyt täytyy noobina kysellä. Fontit näyttäisivät olevan Mobi Info Editistä, eli ohjelmoidaanko kilvet joka tapauksessa ensin sillä ja syötetään sen jälkeen tiedostoina kuljettajapäätteisiin? Erikoista nähdä Scannotecin softan tekstit jonkun muun valmistaman laitteen kautta.

Pohdin tätä vaan, sillä täällä Kouvolassa kesäliikenteen 2018 alkaessa siirrytään uuden kaluston myötä tapaan, jossa tekstit tulevat kuljettajapäätteen kautta (Pusatec).

----------


## Tardolus

Hmm. Linjakilpien kanssa ollut isojakin ongelmia, tekstit ajetaan toistaiseksi Mobitecin ICU-päätteen kautta. Ei voi aina mennä niin kuin Strömsössä...




> Nyt täytyy noobina kysellä. Fontit näyttäisivät olevan Mobi Info Editistä, eli ohjelmoidaanko kilvet joka tapauksessa ensin sillä ja syötetään sen jälkeen tiedostoina kuljettajapäätteisiin? Erikoista nähdä Scannotecin softan tekstit jonkun muun valmistaman laitteen kautta.
> 
> Pohdin tätä vaan, sillä täällä Kouvolassa kesäliikenteen 2018 alkaessa siirrytään uuden kaluston myötä tapaan, jossa tekstit tulevat kuljettajapäätteen kautta (Pusatec).

----------


## NixiN

Olen jonkin aikaa pohtinut sitä, että johtuuko tuo omituinen fontti taka ja sivukilvissä LIJ laitteiden takia? Ainakin niissä linjakilvissä, joissa lukee pelkästään linjan numero näyttää olevan fontti erilainen kuin etukilvissä. Ja tämä "erifonttisuus" näyttää olevan kaikissa niissä uusissa autoissa johon LIJ laitteet on asennettu suoraan.

----------


## Prompter

> Olen jonkin aikaa pohtinut sitä, että johtuuko tuo omituinen fontti taka ja sivukilvissä LIJ laitteiden takia? Ainakin niissä linjakilvissä, joissa lukee pelkästään linjan numero näyttää olevan fontti erilainen kuin etukilvissä. Ja tämä "erifonttisuus" näyttää olevan kaikissa niissä uusissa autoissa johon LIJ laitteet on asennettu suoraan.


Pelkästään linjanumeron näyttävissä linjakilvissä LIJ käyttää 13x11-fonttia. Jos numero ei sillä mahdu (4 merkkiä tai enemmän) LIJ vaihtaa 13x7-fonttiin. Oletuksena Mobitecin kilpieditorin kautta tehdyissä kilvissä 13 pistettä korkea fontti oli 13x9, jota LIJ käyttää nyt määränpäätekstinä, jos via-tietoa ei enää ole. 13x11-fonttia käytti aiemmin Mobitecin taka- ja sivukilvissä vain ÅL.

Jos tämä nyt oli vastaus siihen mitä kysyit...

----------


## NixiN

> Jos tämä nyt oli vastaus siihen mitä kysyit...


Osittain kyllä, kiitos vastauksesta!

edit: Tässä kuva mitä yritin tossa vähän selittää 



Numeroiden tyyli näyttää erilaiselta keskenään, vaikka molemmissa on vissiinkin mobitecin kilvet.

----------


## lauriv

En nyt keksinyt, mihin muuhun ketjuun tämä sopisi paremmin (ja yksittäiselle kysymykselle ei liene järkevää luoda omaa ketjua, joten olkoot nyt täällä ja siirretäköön parempaan paikaan, jos tarvis):

Omien havaintojen mukaan ainakin NF #840 ja #872 eivät näytä ollenkaan seuraavaa pysäkkiä, vaan ainoastaan tekstejä "227 Leppävaara" / "227 Alberga" / "227 Espoon keskus" / "227 Esbo centrum" bussien etuosan sisänäytöllä. En tunne laitteiston toimintaa, mutta onkohan tämä normaalia? (vrt. seuraavan pysäkin nimi ylärivillä + kellonaika alarivillä ja sitten samma pä svenska)

----------


## Akizz

> En nyt keksinyt, mihin muuhun ketjuun tämä sopisi paremmin (ja yksittäiselle kysymykselle ei liene järkevää luoda omaa ketjua, joten olkoot nyt täällä ja siirretäköön parempaan paikaan, jos tarvis):
> 
> Omien havaintojen mukaan ainakin NF #840 ja #872 eivät näytä ollenkaan seuraavaa pysäkkiä, vaan ainoastaan tekstejä "227 Leppävaara" / "227 Alberga" / "227 Espoon keskus" / "227 Esbo centrum" bussien etuosan sisänäytöllä. En tunne laitteiston toimintaa, mutta onkohan tämä normaalia? (vrt. seuraavan pysäkin nimi ylärivillä + kellonaika alarivillä ja sitten samma pä svenska)


Ainakin autossa #850 myös sama ongelma. Jos oikein muistan niin myös #830. Tämä siis Nobinan VDL:issä yleinen ongelma.

----------


## santeri82

> En nyt keksinyt, mihin muuhun ketjuun tämä sopisi paremmin (ja yksittäiselle kysymykselle ei liene järkevää luoda omaa ketjua, joten olkoot nyt täällä ja siirretäköön parempaan paikaan, jos tarvis):
> 
> Omien havaintojen mukaan ainakin NF #840 ja #872 eivät näytä ollenkaan seuraavaa pysäkkiä, vaan ainoastaan tekstejä "227 Leppävaara" / "227 Alberga" / "227 Espoon keskus" / "227 Esbo centrum" bussien etuosan sisänäytöllä. En tunne laitteiston toimintaa, mutta onkohan tämä normaalia? (vrt. seuraavan pysäkin nimi ylärivillä + kellonaika alarivillä ja sitten samma pä svenska)


Tämä johtuu siitä, että kyseisissä autoissa on jostain syystä otettu linjakilvet Mobitec/ICU-ohjaukseen. Yleensä syynä on se, että LIJ-pääte ei toimi tai sitten se ei ohjaa linjakilpiä toivotulla tavalla. 

Kun linjakilvet ovat Mobitec/ICU-ohjauksessa, näkyy etukilvessä vain linjan numero+määränpää suomeksi sekä ruotsiksi samassa näkymässä. Via-tietoa ei näytetä. Tällaisessa tilanteessa auton sisänäyttö näyttää samaa tietoa, kuin etulinjakilpi (LIJ ei ohjaa sitä).

----------


## Miska

> Tämä johtuu siitä, että kyseisissä autoissa on jostain syystä otettu linjakilvet Mobitec/ICU-ohjaukseen. Yleensä syynä on se, että LIJ-pääte ei toimi tai sitten se ei ohjaa linjakilpiä toivotulla tavalla. 
> 
> Kun linjakilvet ovat Mobitec/ICU-ohjauksessa, näkyy etukilvessä vain linjan numero+määränpää suomeksi sekä ruotsiksi samassa näkymässä. Via-tietoa ei näytetä. Tällaisessa tilanteessa auton sisänäyttö näyttää samaa tietoa, kuin etulinjakilpi (LIJ ei ohjaa sitä).


Tässä tapauksessa ei kuitenkaan ole kyse kuvaamastasi asiasta, vaan siitä, että näissä autoissa sisäkilpi näyttää samaa informaatiota kuin etu- ja sivulinjakilvet (eli linjanumero, määränpää ja mahdollinen via-paikka). Tällaisia autoja, lähinnä VDL:iä, on Nobinalla pelkästään Itä-Helsingissä ainakin kymmenkunta, todennäköisesti enemmänkin. Joitakin sellaisiakin tapauksia on näkynyt, että auton sivulinjakilpi näyttää pysäkkejä, kellonaikaa ja STOP-tekstiä eli sisäkilven informaatiota.

----------


## santeri82

> Tässä tapauksessa ei kuitenkaan ole kyse kuvaamastasi asiasta, vaan siitä, että näissä autoissa sisäkilpi näyttää samaa informaatiota kuin etu- ja sivulinjakilvet (eli linjanumero, määränpää ja mahdollinen via-paikka). Tällaisia autoja, lähinnä VDL:iä, on Nobinalla pelkästään Itä-Helsingissä ainakin kymmenkunta, todennäköisesti enemmänkin. Joitakin sellaisiakin tapauksia on näkynyt, että auton sivulinjakilpi näyttää pysäkkejä, kellonaikaa ja STOP-tekstiä eli sisäkilven informaatiota.


Silloin ongelma on LIJ-kilpiohjauksessa. LIJ ei jostain syystä ohjaa kilpiä oikein ja toivotulla tavalla. Näistä väärää informaatiota näyttävistä kilvistä ja näytöistä kannattaa lähettää palaute HSL:lle (auton kylkinumeron kera), niin vialliset laitteet saadaan selville korjaustoimenpiteitä varten.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko kaikki liikennöitsijät ohjeistaneet kuljettajiaan, ettei linjakilpiä saa enää käyttää Mobitec-asetuksilla, jolloin ulkolinjakilvet näyttäis samalta kuin ennen LIJ-aikoja? eli jos bongaa jonkun bussin, jonka ulkokilvessä lukee vaikka "112 Tapiola/Hagalund" niinkuin samanlailla kuin ennen LIJ-aikoja niin kertooko se sitten kuljettajan laiskuudesta? ja voiko asiakas mennä muistuttamaan kuljettajaa siitä?

----------


## PepeB

> Ovatko kaikki liikennöitsijät ohjeistaneet kuljettajiaan, ettei linjakilpiä saa enää käyttää Mobitec-asetuksilla, jolloin ulkolinjakilvet näyttäis samalta kuin ennen LIJ-aikoja? eli jos bongaa jonkun bussin, jonka ulkokilvessä lukee vaikka "112 Tapiola/Hagalund" niinkuin samanlailla kuin ennen LIJ-aikoja niin kertooko se sitten kuljettajan laiskuudesta? ja voiko asiakas mennä muistuttamaan kuljettajaa siitä?


LIJ-järjestelmässähän virheitä ei ole? Vuosia jo myöhässä ja ei vieläkään valmis.  :Laughing: 
Ei se syy pakolta ole kuljettajan tai liikennöitsijän.

----------


## Bussihullu

Mikä fontti linjakilvissä on käytössä?

----------


## QS6

> Eli jos bongaa jonkun bussin, jonka ulkokilvessä lukee vaikka "112 Tapiola/Hagalund" niinkuin samanlailla kuin ennen LIJ-aikoja niin kertooko se sitten kuljettajan laiskuudesta?


Helpoimmallahan kuljettaja pääsee antamalla LIJ:n ohjata kilpiä automaattisesti. 

Kilpien käsikäyttö ICU:n kautta johtuu 99 prosentissa tapauksista siitä, että LIJ:n toiminnassa linjakilpien osalta on häiriö, yleensä softapohjainen. Näiden korjaamiseksi kuljettaja ei voi tehdä mitään, ja liikennöitsijäkin hyvin vähän. Käyttämällä kilpiä vanhanaikaisesti käsin saadaan asiakkaille esitettyä oikeansuuntainen informaatio linjakilvissä. 

Vastaus kysymykseesi on siis kielteinen.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Usein kun vastaani tulee bussi, joissa linjakilvet ovat ilman LIJ-ohjausta, niin lähes poikkeuksetta myös lipunmyyntilaite sekä matkakorttilukija ovat, syystä tai toisesta, "Ei käytössä"-tilassa. Syitä siihen on monia, toiset laitteistosta ja ohjelmistosta johtuvia, toiset taas kuljettajan toiminnasta johtuvia. Kuljettajalla voi olla esimerkiksi määräaikaan mennessä tilittämätön myyntisaldo, jolloin hän ei saa pysty kirjautumaan LIJ-järjestelmään eikä se siis ohjaa myöskään linjakilpiä.

----------


## hana

> Kuljettajalla voi olla esimerkiksi määräaikaan mennessä tilittämätön myyntisaldo, jolloin hän ei saa pysty kirjautumaan LIJ-järjestelmään eikä se siis ohjaa myöskään linjakilpiä.


Eikös tuon pitänyt olla niin että järjestelmään kyllä pystyy kirjautumaan, mutta käteislippujen myynti ei onnistu.

----------


## vristo

> Eikös tuon pitänyt olla niin että järjestelmään kyllä pystyy kirjautumaan, mutta käteislippujen myynti ei onnistu.


Yleensä se hoidetaan liikennetoimiston antamalla varakortilla, joka tilitetään heti työpäivän jälkeen. En kyllä tiedä, kuinka tuohon järjestelmään kirjaudutaan ilman korttia. Toisaalta ainakin omalla kohdallani LIJ-laitteen toimintahäiriöitä ei juurikaan ole ollut viime aikoina. Välillä on tullut lyhyitä päivityksiä, jonka ajan laitteet ovat poissa normaalista toiminnasta. 

Sitten on niitä kuljettajia, jotka eivät ihan oikeasti osaa käyttää LIJ-järjestelmää. Esimerkiksi lähdölle on kirjauduttu linjan perusteella, joten sellaisissa ajokaavoissa, jossa on usempia linjoja (kierrätetty autokierto). jokainen linja pitää hakea erikseen eikä ajo-ohjelman mukaisia linjoja ja lähtöjä näy, kuten silloin kun kirjaudutaan vuoronumerolle (kuten kuuluu).

----------


## QS6

> Eikös tuon pitänyt olla niin että järjestelmään kyllä pystyy kirjautumaan, mutta käteislippujen myynti ei onnistu.


Juuri näin LIJ toimii. Hyvä parannus edelliseen järjestelmään verrattuna.

----------


## aki

Helsingin poliisi: Pummilla matkustavat käyttävät uutta huijaussovellusta "se menee bussikuskille läpi". HSL:n sovellusta muistuttavaa matkalippua on ladattu verkosta, kehittäjä ei ole poliisin tiedossa https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006058816.html https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...okseen/7352128 

Tämähän oli vain ajan kysymys milloin näitä huijaussovelluksia alkaa ilmaantumaan. Käytännössä kuljettajalla ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta tarkistaa lipun oikeellisuutta koska kuljettaja ei saa koskea matkustajan puhelimeen. Eikä varmaan enää ole mielenkiintoakaan alkaa kinaamaan matkustajan kanssa lipun oikeellisuudesta kun on nähty mihin asia saattaa johtaa. Antaa siis pummien matkustaa ilmaiseksi näillä sovelluksillaan ja kiinnijäämisriski bussissa on käytännössä hyvin pieni kun tarkastajat ovat keskittyneet raiteilla liikkuvaan kalustoon.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Tämähän oli vain ajan kysymys milloin näitä huijaussovelluksia alkaa ilmaantumaan. Käytännössä kuljettajalla ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta tarkistaa lipun oikeellisuutta koska kuljettaja ei saa koskea matkustajan puhelimeen. Eikä varmaan enää ole mielenkiintoakaan alkaa kinaamaan matkustajan kanssa lipun oikeellisuudesta kun on nähty mihin asia saattaa johtaa. Antaa siis pummien matkustaa ilmaiseksi näillä sovelluksillaan ja kiinnijäämisriski bussissa on käytännössä hyvin pieni kun tarkastajat ovat keskittyneet raiteilla liikkuvaan kalustoon.


Eipä tätä kuskien vastuulle pidä laittaakaan. Tampereen busseissa on QR-koodilukijat. Kännykän näytölle tulee QR-koodi ja bussiskanneri lukee sen aivan samalla tavalla kuin HSL-alueella luetaan matkakortteja.

----------


## aki

> Eipä tätä kuskien vastuulle pidä laittaakaan. Tampereen busseissa on QR-koodilukijat. Kännykän näytölle tulee QR-koodi ja bussiskanneri lukee sen aivan samalla tavalla kuin HSL-alueella luetaan matkakortteja.


Jos tuo kerran toimii Tampereella niin kai tämä onnistuisi HSL-alueen järjestelmässäkin?

----------


## Zambo

> Yleensä se hoidetaan liikennetoimiston antamalla varakortilla, joka tilitetään heti työpäivän jälkeen. En kyllä tiedä, kuinka tuohon järjestelmään kirjaudutaan ilman korttia.


LIJ-kortilla pystyy aina(ellei korttia ole manuaalisesti lukittu) kirjautumaan järjestelmään, vaikka tilitysrajassa olisi päivät mennyt umpeen. Kuljettaja pystyy siis valitsemaan lähdöt, saa linjakilvet LIJ:n kautta ja etälukijan toimimaan. Ainoastaan käteismyynti on estynyt. Kortinkin saa herätettyä henkiin etänä, jos työnjohdosta joku nollaa kortin saldon.

----------


## killerpop

> Jos tuo kerran toimii Tampereella niin kai tämä onnistuisi HSL-alueen järjestelmässäkin?


Joku vissiin unohti tilata QR-koodin lukijat, vastahan tuo on niinkin tuore kuin vuodelta 1994.

Muutenkin nykyisissä Pusatecin etälukijoissa on omatoiminen poikkeusmatkojen maksu sangen helppoa verrattuna näihin HSL:n etälukijoihin, joissa jokainen arvomatka on poikkeusmatka + ok.

----------


## irritus

Ok-nappi sentään jää eläkkeelle 27.4.2019. Katso demo.

----------


## petteri

> Ok-nappi sentään jää eläkkeelle 27.4.2019.


Jo oli aikakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:01 ----------




> Joku vissiin unohti tilata QR-koodin lukijat, vastahan tuo on niinkin tuore kuin vuodelta 1994.


Nyt sitten HSL:llä on käsissä ikävä mobiililippujen väärennysepidemia, joka ei ratkea kuin sillä että matkakortinlukijat osaavat lukea QR-koodia ja NFC:tä/Bluetoothia. 

Vaatiikohan tuo uusia kortinlukijoita vai onnistuuko keveämmin? Kuinkahan paljon kaikkien kortinlukijoiden päivitys tai vaihto maksaisi?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Hesarin juttu valelipuista, mukana myös kohua aiemmin herättänyt bussikuski Gleb Simanov.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006061133.html

----------


## kallio843

Ihmisen logiikka on kuolematon. OK-nappi haluttiin ehkäisemään virhepainalluksia, mutta nyt se taas halutaan pois. Kohta taas todennäköisesti sitä vaaditaan takaisin.

----------


## PepeB

> Ihmisen logiikka on kuolematon. OK-nappi haluttiin ehkäisemään virhepainalluksia, mutta nyt se taas halutaan pois. Kohta taas todennäköisesti sitä vaaditaan takaisin.


Kuka sitä OK-nappia oikein halusi?

----------


## irritus

Kukakohan ajatteli, että HSL:n _ok_-napilla voisi edes torjua virhepainalluksia?

Nythän se ei edes toimi tässä käyttötarkoituksessa, kun vyöhykepainikkeet eivät ole lukkiutuvia. Jos esimerkiksi painat _kolme_, jonka jälkeen _ok_-nappia tavoitellessasi osut nappeihin _yksi_ ja _ok_, saat väärän lipun.

Koko ok nappi on täysin turha. Sitä on turha tuoda takaisin.

Jotta ok-napilla olisi ollut mitään merkitystä, näppäilystä _kolme_ ja _yksi_ olisi pitänyt tulla sumutorven töräys. Tästä voisi sitten jatkaa joko _nollaus_-painikkeella tai leimauslaite voisi automaattisesti peruuttaa kaikki valinnat ja ohjeistaa aloittamaan leimaustapahtuma kokonaan alusta.

Parempi tapa hoitaa leimausvirheet olisi jättää turha ok-nappi pois ja lisätä leimauslaitteeseen _peruuta_-nappi, jolla voi tarvittaessa peruuttaa virheellisesti leimatun lipun lyhyen aikaa leimauksen jälkeenkin. Näin normaalit arvomatkat onnistuisivat yhdellä painalluksella. Se harvinaisempi väärin leimattu matka menisi korjauksineen yhteensä kolmella painalluksella.




> mobiililippujen väärennysepidemia


Kovin on lyhyt HSL:n muisti. Vuonna 2000 kuljettajalle vilautettavien lippujen väärentäminen oli jo niin suosittua, että puliukotkin hankkivat lisätuloja trokaamalla väärennettyjä kymmenen matkan pahvikortteja täysin avoimesti metroasemilla.

Ihme, ettei HSL:llä ymmärretty jo mobiililippu-projektin alkuvaiheessa, ettei kuljettajalle vilautettava mobiililippu ole penaalin terävin kynä.

----------


## ttsirkia

Dokumentissa "Toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelma 2020-2022" (http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/kokous/2019600-3-1.PDF) on maininta

_Lähimaksuominaisuuden ja QR-koodilukijan hankinnat. QR-koodilukija lisätään mobiililipun validointia varten._

Ilmeisesti väärennetyistä mobiililipuista halutaan viimein eroon. Ja onhan se vähän hassua, että kertalippu voidaan järkevästi validoida, mutta mobiilikausilippua ei.

Onkohan muuten mitään teknistä estettä esim. Android-alustalla, että olisi mahdollista käyttää myös NFC:tä puhelimen ja lukijan välillä lipun validointiin? Applen alusta oli ainakin joskus rajoittuneempi tuossa asiassa.

----------

